#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-11
<Cheri703> any good recommendations for cloning a hdd? I'm seeing dd, but didn't know if there are others
<deejoe> first, you get an hdd oocyte, and remove its nucleus . . .
<deejoe> srsly, though, Cheri703, I like to sfdisk -d /dev/sdfoo > sdfoo.sfdisk
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<deejoe> and then apply that to the target disk
<deejoe> (assuming same size)
<Cheri703> going from 160gb hdd to external 500gb
<deejoe> hmm
<Cheri703> have to send in netbook for repairs
<deejoe> in general, I like to partition the new drive, make a filesystem on it (mkfs), mount up the new drive, rsync stuff to it
<deejoe> dd feels too black-box for my tastes
<Cheri703> well, I want to put it back when I get the computer back
<deejoe> some people like 'dump' and 'restore'
<Cheri703> what do you mean "black-box"?
<deejoe> as in, it just shovels a bunch of bits over
<deejoe> no error checking
<Cheri703> k
<deejoe> no ability to restart
<deejoe> so, if the dd gets interrupted, you have to start over from the very beginning.
<deejoe> rsync is smart enough not to copy everything again if a partial copy has been made
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<deejoe> but, you don't get the boot sector and stuff
<deejoe> it's . . . complicated
<Cheri703> I'd like to be able to boot from it, so I can use it with other laptop, then clone new info back to netbook
<Unit193> I do the lazyman way with Clonezilla
<deejoe> Unit193 might be your go-to person on this.
<Cheri703> Unit193: does clonezilla copy EVERYTHING?
<Cheri703> as in, bootable drive?
<Unit193> Yeah!
<Unit193> I did it twice (once on XP)
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> hmmm...k
<Unit193> You KNOW if windows can handle it, linux really can
<Cheri703> does it wipe the destination drive? (as in, could I keep info on it, or do I need to clear it?
<Unit193> You could move it onto another partition (I think)
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Unit193> LiveCD (menu style)
<canthus13> bah. I just use dd.
<canthus13> Speaking of which, I need to back up the windows install on wife's other drive and resize it so she can dual boot to use Steam.
<Cheri703> back in a while, hopefully after cloning
<Cheri703> transferring junk off of external hdd :/
<Cheri703> taking forever
<deejoe> yes, it will
<Cheri703> luckily I just cleared space on my desktop
 * deejoe got to read another friend complain about xferring 160GB at the end of last week
<Cheri703> luckily it's not much
<Cheri703> I was able to get rid of a bunch of crap from it
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Fighting with wireless and my new router.
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> ooo, that reminds me
<Cheri703> brb
<canthus13> Can't seem to mount my nfs shares now. :(
<canthus13> Some of them, anyway...
<canthus13> This is the WEIRDEST problem.  I installed a new router... Now, as soon as I start rsync, it kills my ssh connection to a different machine.  I can ssh into another machine and then back over to the target machine, but I can't ssh directly to it.
<canthus13> ...and this persists even after stopping rsync.
<canthus13> ...for a while. now it's working.
<Unit193> ufw or anything like that?
<canthus13> nope.
<canthus13> didn't have any issues like this until I installed the new router.
<canthus13> It's a Linksys E2000.
<Unit193> F/W?
 * canthus13 is poking around the config options right now.
<canthus13> F/W? Firewall? Firmware?
<Unit193> Firmware... (don't think that would be an issue, just fun)
<canthus13> 1.0.0.3  Stock firmware.. I've had it a little over an hour.. not enough time to install DD-WRT. :)
<canthus13> Anyway. time to reboot my server and see if it freaks out.
<Unit193> DD-WRT?? not Tomato? (or TomatoUSB)
<canthus13> Tomato won't install on an E2000.
<Unit193> http://tomatousb.org/doc:build-types
<canthus13> Ah. cool.
<Unit193> Can you tell what I like better ;)
<canthus13> Heh.  I'm fine with the stock firmware for now.
<canthus13> anyway.. back in a few, as long as the server doesn't freak.
<TLBulous> hello?
 * Cheri703 is running from cloned stuff on external hdd :)
<Derath-Srvr> wb
<Cheri703> hi
<o0splitpaw0o> hi
<Cheri703> I get to apply for my passport today! :D
<Derath-Srvr> Cool
<Derath-Srvr> having connection issues Cheri?
<Cheri703> that was weird
<Cheri703> I'm running from my external hdd, and everything went wonky
<Cheri703> anyway, what I'd tried to say before it crapped out is: I'm applying for my passport today!
<Derath-Srvr> Cool!
<Derath-Srvr> iirc, make sure to take 2+ forms of picture IDs...
<Cheri703> well, it says birth certificate and drivers license
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
<Derath-Srvr> That should work then :)
<Derath-Srvr> It's been a long time since I looked into that...
<Cheri703> I've never had one
<Derath-Srvr> I looked into it several years back when I thought I wanted to take a trip...
<Derath-Srvr> Never got past the research part...
<Derath-Srvr> lots of things happened and I decided the trip wasn't in the near future lol
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, that has happened to me before
<Cheri703> now I have to have it in less than a month! hooray rush processing!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm... wonder how small my log would be if the joins/quits weren't shown lol
<Derath-Srvr> wb
<Cheri703> thanks
<BiosElement> Anyone interested in the future of the CubeCreate Project: www.goo.gl/WlXvI (Convore discussion)
<BiosElement> Anyone around? Need domain name advice: Anyone like the name bioshub.com?
<dmcglone> Hello everyone
<dmcglone> gonna sell bios chips?
<BiosElement> Heh, It's actually a reference to the Latin word :P
<BiosElement> Meaning life heh
<dmcglone> well thats what came to mind when you asked about it :-/
<BiosElement> I figured heh
<dmcglone> If I seen the name in a search engine, thats what I'd assume :-/
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Some would, yes. I'm actually a fan of the double meaning myself.
<dmcglone> I don't blame you, it would help with traffic :-)
<BiosElement> haha, perhaps :P
<dmcglone> biosboy would too
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> Technically a Bios is the 'life' of a PC as well so it's got a pretty sweet meaning behind it
<BiosElement> Going to see if I can get BiosHub.com to flow a bit better though
<dmcglone> true, very true
 * BiosElement is totally a jackass, stealing the -Hub idea from github
<dmcglone> I don't see how. I see the word everywhere
<dmcglone> I used "centeral"
<BiosElement> Yeah, I was thinking of using it but it was a wee bit long for my taste
<dmcglone> I tried to give my site the feel of a city
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> like the metropolis
<BiosElement> Yeah
<dmcglone> are you thinking of starting a blog?
<BiosElement> Nah, I already own BiosElement.com, I'm working on a F/OSS project that needs a more generic domain the CubeCreate heh
<dmcglone> yeah I remember that
<BiosElement> biosbay.com? >.>
<BiosElement> heh
<dmcglone> but that doesn't say much about the project
<BiosElement> True heh
<dmcglone> why not use cubecreate.com?
<BiosElement> Ahh I may well end up using it heh
<dmcglone> are you going to be looking for hosting also?
<BiosElement> Ahh I've got a linode squared away from the previous project.
<dmcglone> cool
<BiosElement> Pretty big fan of them ^_^
<dmcglone> I'm checking them out now
<BiosElement> Best deal around for quality VPS's
<BiosElement> And they have great tech support, who don't tend to pawn of problems they could easily blame on others. >.>
<BiosElement> Though I've only had to use it once heh
<dmcglone> it looks good
<dmcglone> expensive though
<BiosElement> It's about the best deal on a VPS you'll find, personally I wouldn't go back to shared hosting
<dmcglone> good thing I don't use shared hosting :-)
<BiosElement> heh
<dmcglone> with shared hosing everyone fights for the resources. IMHO it's stupid
<BiosElement> Yep
<dmcglone> they think they are getting it really cheap, until they find out their site is down all the dang time
<BiosElement> ^
<dmcglone> what is your vision for your project?
<dmcglone> BiosElement: is the project still looking for a website admin?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: The vision for the project is being discussed, since I had a revolt (which wasn't really unexpected) I have a unique chance to rework the foundations. We're having a pretty awesome discussion on Convore www.goo.gl/WlXvI (Convore discussion)
<BiosElement> And https://gist.github.com/912801
<dmcglone> I'm heading over to cube's channel
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-12
 * Unit193 took quick look when you first posted, thought it might be dead...
<dmcglone> yo Unit193
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone, what ya need?
<dmcglone> Just saying Hi :-)
<Unit193> How is it going? doing anything cool with sites?
<Unit193> And I'm guessing you're still very busy... ;)
<dmcglone> I've taken a few days away, I was getting burnt out
<dmcglone> thats how I have been on here today earlier than I usually am :-)
<dmcglone> but from now on quiting time is 3 or 4
<dmcglone> so I'm going to start being in here and a couple other IRC channels more often to help
<Unit193> What ones? (if you don't mind me asing!)
<dmcglone> definitely here and over at cubecreate
<Unit193> Did we ever get a date & time for the LoCo meet? (last message I see wasn't too sure and was Jan 29th)
<Unit193> What are you going to be doing at cubecreate?
<dmcglone> I can't get any answers on the loco meeet so I haven't done anything yet
<dmcglone> I'm going to help out over there
<dmcglone> with the web site
 * Unit193 was in that channel, but never said anything so didn't think BiosElement really wanted another non-speaker in there (and I didn't think I needed to be there also)
<Unit193> I'll just want to test it when they have binaries
<dmcglone> I don't think he would mind
<Unit193> He seems to be getting loaded up with all kinds of crap, I didn't want to add ANY to it
<dmcglone> I see. I didn't notice :-/
<BiosElement> Hah, Unit193 You idling wasn't a problem at all hah
<Unit193> dmcglone: If you want to see an annoying person (put it mildly), goto #lubuntu and wait for bonny to show up (has been asked to leave, said no)
<Cheri703> hello boys
<Unit193> He is there now, but isn't being that bad
<BiosElement> Why would he 'want' to see an annoying person? Just join #cubecreate and make your own opinions ;)
<Unit193> BiosElement: OK, I'll go do that without ever trying the program! ;)
<BiosElement> ;P
<Unit193> Howdy Cheri703!
<dmcglone> hello Cheri703
<Unit193> BiosElement: If you don't get any takers on the Humble Indie Bundle, I'll take it
<BiosElement> I have like, 16 of them so yeah, hangon heh
<BiosElement> PM'd
<Unit193> Thanks!
<Cheri703> I have so much to do this week
<BiosElement> Unit193: No prob
<dmcglone> I know this might sound mean, but I came up with a joke yesterday
<dmcglone> what did one Japanese guy say to the other Japanese guy?
<dmcglone> I'm all shook up!
<Unit193> All shook up - Elvis
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> brb
<dmcglone> I must've lost connection
<Unit193> I'm not sure if I can get data off that HDD... anyone want to help ;)
<Cheri703> Unit193: what are you seeing?
<Unit193> It doesn't pull up (when other drives do)
<Unit193> All done with the IDE to USB cord... I think I'm just SOL on that...
<Cheri703> nothing at all?
<Cheri703> does it spin up and not display or no response at all?
<Unit193> Icon on desktop: NO - "fdisk -l": nadda
<Unit193> The spin up sounds off too
<Cheri703> but does the drive itself act like it's trying to do anything?
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> sudo fdisk -l I should say...
 * dmcglone thinks he needs to get a really cool nickname for IRC :-)
<dmcglone> summathedogica ;-)
<Unit193> What ones on here do you think are cool?
<dmcglone> my favorite one here is ChanServ ;-) I got the hots for her...
<dmcglone> she gets to wear the sheriff badge too
<Unit193> My favorite real S/N here is Derath-Srvr... (not trying to suckup...)
<Unit193> Then BiosEleme (left off so as not to ping...)
<BiosElement> heh
<dmcglone> he should change it to "Death-srvr" ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone: ChanServ gets a "@" for me ;)
<dmcglone> back in the early 90's I always had screen names, as I got older, I chose to just use my name
 * Unit193 can't use lastname....
<Unit193> Too rare...
<dmcglone> your not wanted by the FBI are you? LOL
<Cheri703> your first name is fairly common...
<dmcglone> if it's rare then it should be available
<Unit193> dmcglone: I'm the only firstname + lastname in USA (maybe more)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Just look at JonathanD... (and he spells it correct!!!)
<dmcglone> what is your first name
<Unit193> dmcglone: I'll give you one guess
<dmcglone> so I get a hint?
<Unit193> It's Jonathan... See my comment to Cheri703
<dmcglone> ah dang, I thought Cheri703 said that
 * dmcglone feels dumb right now
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I bought me a new fender strat yesterday :-)
<dmcglone> I love my guitar collection
<Unit193> Do you have any normal acoustic?
 * canthus13 has an old Washburn Lyon acoustic that's been sadly neglected. :(
<canthus13> I should pull it out and play again...
<dmcglone> I used to, the neck started warping and I never got another one
<dmcglone> I got 2 ESP's and 2 Gibsons and my new Strat
<dmcglone> canthus13: dimebag played washburns :-)
 * Unit193 goes afk for 3days because of BiosElement and World of Goo
<BiosElement> hah, Byee :P
<canthus13> dmcglone: Lyon was their cheap line. :/
 * canthus13 paid about 150 for it used in 1994.
<dmcglone> it probably still sounds good
<dmcglone> I got a line 6 spider ll 4x12 but I want a Marshall
<dmcglone> I am in the mood to write some code. it's like I'm having withdrawls!!!
 * dmcglone just seen a commercial for jeep that gets 500 miles a tank
<dmcglone> I'm out everyone, have a good one
<dmcglone> g'night
<popman> dun dun ddduuunnnn
<Cheri703> ...?
<popman2> wwoooo
<Cheri703> I shall repeat: ...?
<popman2> got d/c
<Cheri703> ?
<popman2> hi :D
<Cheri703> hi
<Cheri703> ah, disocononected
<Cheri703> 8connected
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> *
<popman2> yes
<Cheri703> I'm using a different computer than usual, the keyboard SUCKS
<popman2> meh
<popman2> WHAT'S UP?
<popman2> caps*
<Cheri703> not a ton at the moment
<Cheri703> watching stargate sg1 and being bored, trying to convince myself it's worth the effort to make something to eat
<Cheri703> my exciting news of the day was sending in my passport application and my computer for repairs :)
<popman2> ooo
<Cheri703> yep, my flight is already booked, just need my dang passport! also TONS AND TONS to do this week -_-
<popman2> fun'
<popman2> I'm on a diet
<popman2> so bought a lot of salad this week
<popman2> usually I go on a long type of fasting while I exercise
<Cheri703> I need to lose weight, but I actually should be eating more than I do...hypoglycemic so should be eating many small meals, but as it is, I eat one, maybe 2 meals per day, and a granola bar here and there :/ not the best routine
<popman2> then eat and what not
<Cheri703> you're supposed to eat BEFORE you exercise
<Cheri703> better for your body that way
<popman2> yeah but this is to mentally prepare for the diet it's something I always do
<popman2> =P
<Cheri703> understandable
<popman2> plus
<popman2> my stomach is use to eating lots of junk
<popman2> if I just drink water in small amount I hope to shrink my stomach down some if that makes sense
<Cheri703> yeah
<popman2> then just slowly get back into eating right etc...
<popman2> because I do eat a lot of junk
<Cheri703> one thing that has helped me not eat so much fast food is not having a car :D
<Cheri703> can't exactly get to the drive through if you don't have a car!
<SkrappJaw> hey
<SkrappJaw> whats up peeps?
<Cheri703> nada mucho
<SkrappJaw> I have a logo I whipped up in PhotoShop for our ubuntu hour. I'm thinking of making a facebook page.
<Cheri703> yeah?
<SkrappJaw> yea
<Cheri703> wanna email it to me?
<SkrappJaw> yea.
<SkrappJaw> Sent.
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> I say go for it if you'd like :)
<SkrappJaw> Coolies
<SkrappJaw> I'm bout to convert another frustrated windows user. He's got a viao laptop.
<Cheri703> is there a night that works better for you? Unit193 and I are open to a change
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> if you get a few people, we could have an install fest!
<SkrappJaw> That would be sweet.
<Cheri703> I sent in my netbook for repairs today, I cloned my hdd to my external and I'm running off of that on an older laptop (that I hate)
<SkrappJaw> I really dont know what night to change it too. Katie just has a late class at 8 on thursdays. So that still works.
<Cheri703> oh, ok
<SkrappJaw> Yuck. What's up with your netbook?
<Cheri703> then perhaps we can stick with that for a while and go from there :)
<Cheri703> various things
<Cheri703> it's needed to be sent in for a while
<SkrappJaw> Ahh.
<Cheri703> want to have it all shiny and fixed for UDS
<SkrappJaw> Woot.
<Cheri703> http://www.obol.co/products/Obol-%252d-Cream-White.html
<Cheri703> DO WANT
<SkrappJaw> win
<SkrappJaw> thats sweet
<SkrappJaw> all it needs is a built in straw
<SkrappJaw> :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<SkrappJaw> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mansfield-Ohio-Ubuntu-Hour/216280988382930
<SkrappJaw> woot.
<SkrappJaw> So next week is the next ubuntu hour?
<Cheri703> yep
<Unit193> How many people does SkrappJaw bring?
<SkrappJaw> I've not been playing as SkrappJaw long. But there are alot of people who know who I am and like my band.
<SkrappJaw> Just starting to gain some traction under that name. Why?
<Unit193> Oops, you're still here... I was asking Cheri703 how many people you bring to U-H, now I can just ask you!
<Unit193> (When you're here, I'm not and visa versa)
<SkrappJaw> lol.
<SkrappJaw> I'll try to have 3 with me next time.
<Unit193> This may get large(r)! (I bring just one/he brings me?)
<Cheri703> I'll probably get there early, so I will try to snag the big table in the middle section :)
<SkrappJaw> is it this week or next?
<Cheri703> next: 4/21
<SkrappJaw> ok
<SkrappJaw> I may have an acoustic with me. :P
<SkrappJaw> I'm playing that night.
<Cheri703> nice
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... everyone must still be asleep...
<canthus13> ...or at work.
<Derath-Srvr> That oo
<Derath-Srvr> err too
<BiosElement> Sleep is good Derath-Srvr >.>
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Unless it's more than 14 hours at a time
<BiosElement> Aww hah
<BiosElement> There's a new humble indie bundle
<BiosElement> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, haven't even had time to play on my laptop to begin with... sigh
<Derath-Srvr> time to head home... laters
<Unit193> Later Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> Everyone RUN!!!
<dmcglone1> Oh no why?
<Unit193> You're here! ;)
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> can I run too?
<Unit193> From yourself? that would be fun to watch...
<dmcglone1> yeah, I'll be chasing my tail ;-)
<dmcglone1> You interested in PHP programing yet Unit193?
<dmcglone1> I tried to fill out a job app at mcdonals but they only had them in english and spanish and no PHP so I gave up ;-)
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone1> Whats up BiosElement :-)
<dmcglone1> did you decide on WP?
<BiosElement> dmcglone1: Oh yes, last night. Currently trying to fix up my kubuntu install >.> Using ubuntu at the moment
<Unit193> Kubuntu acted REALLY odd in the VM...
<dmcglone1> was you able to port everything over?
<BiosElement> dmcglone1: I don't need too, I keep 3 partitions for linux, 1 for windows and a seperate HD for /home
<dmcglone1> Unit193: kubuntu acts odd all the time everywhere
<BiosElement> Blah, Kubuntu acts a hell of a less odd then ubuntu does >.>
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: I'm talking about cube's website
<dmcglone1> lol
<BiosElement> Ahh heh
<BiosElement> dmcglone1: Haven't even pushed WP to the server yet
<dmcglone1> Ah slackin on the job now huh?
<dmcglone1> lol
<BiosElement> Totally
<Unit193> BiosElement: I don't use Ubuntu... L/X/K (If I know K isn't going to act funny all the time)
<BiosElement> Can't say I'm a fan of Unity BTW
<BiosElement> Window management is such a mess >.>
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge unity? ;)
<dmcglone1> I did not like Unity when I tried it either
<dmcglone1> I'm running gnome on my netbook
<BiosElement> Concept is good, execution is fine, keyboard shortcuts and more effects to know wth is going on is needed
<BiosElement> Unit193: Nah, just sudo apt-get purge mono ;)
<dmcglone1> ah dang my daughter just closed my connection on the other computer
<Unit193> dmcglone1: PHP: not really needed it yet...
<dmcglone1> Unit193: you never need it until you find out what it can do for you
<dmcglone1> :-)
<BiosElement> Yes, like open your server to thousands of attacks a day. :)
<Unit193> Well, I have used it in some things (still use it for that matter)
 * BiosElement moves into a flame shelter
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: I do... thats how I contribute to "open standards" ;-)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-13
<BiosElement> Bleh, PHP has it's own weird standards.
 * dmcglone1 throws hand grenade in flame shelter
 * dmcglone1 says that should show him just how secure PHP really is
<dmcglone1> ;-)
 * dmcglone1 says: it's not the language it's the user
<Unit193> You should change your nick to BiosElemental for a war...
<dmcglone1> how do you change your nick on the fly anyhow?
<BiosElement> Heh, when the language has dozens of security bugs in the best f/oss software around, I blame the language. :P
<BiosElementEvilT> I changed to bioselementeviltwin
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone> I keep forgetting what >.> is!!!
<Unit193> dmcglone: You also changed it in #cubecreate
<dmcglone> man I'm getting too old for these crazy mind games ;-)
<dmcglone> that should have happened
<dmcglone> I got an alias so over here I don't see the change :-/
 * Unit193 has too many open channels
<dmcglone> well make sure you keep the porn channels open
<dmcglone> ;-)
<BiosElement> hah
<Unit193> Well... #xubuntu has an X in it... does that count? ;)
<dmcglone> nope, it's gotta have 3 x's
<dmcglone> haha
<Unit193> I have 3 Xubuntu channels open (support, dev and offtopic)
<dmcglone> well I guess that'll do haha
<dmcglone> is the picture fuzzy or broken up?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<TheErk> Ho to tha la.
<dmcglone> Ho to tha la back at ya
<Unit193> Hello TheErk
<TheErk> Mr Unit Sir.  How are you?
<Unit193> Sir? Fine I guess... you?
<TheErk> I am fantastical thank you for inquiring.
<dmcglone> I'm trying to find something to do!!!
<dmcglone> I want to write some code but I keep procrastinating badly
<dmcglone> dang I'm just lazy!!
<BiosElement> Yes, yes you are dmcglone
<dmcglone> hehehe
<Derath-Srvr> Sup all
<BiosElement> dmcglone: I'm not however: http://cubecreate.com/
<dmcglone> sup Derath-Srvr
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr !!
<Derath-Srvr> Not much, was just popping in to see if Jacob was active, since he just sent out an email...
<dmcglone> yeah, I just sent one of my own :-/
<BiosElement> Jacob sucks, he needs to be around here more often. Without him I don't have anyone to rant with ;)
 * Unit193 can't wait 'til the 28th
<Derath-Srvr> 28th?
<Derath-Srvr> what's happening then?
<Unit193> Xubuntu 11.04!!
<Derath-Srvr> ah...
<BiosElement> And Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity!!
 * BiosElement sighs
<Unit193> BiosElement: You do use Ubuntu?
<BiosElement> Not usually, but since kubuntu's shot at the moment, yes.
<dmcglone> BiosElement: ditch that unity!!!
<BiosElement> Blah, I wish
<BiosElement> As an ubuntu loco member, I feel it's mandatory for me to at least give it a shot
<dmcglone> Good luck. The only shot I gave it was from my 12 guage
<Unit193> dmcglone: Did you even use it at all?
<dmcglone> yup 1 hour that I'll sadly never get back!!
<dmcglone> although I feel bad for that 20" plasma with the shotgun hole in it ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone: What do you use/plan to use?
<dmcglone> Unit193: after an hour of tinkering only to find out you cannot customize the desktop, I dumped it
<dmcglone> I'm using Gnome on my desktop and both my netbooks
<dmcglone> Gnome has it drawbacks, but nothing as bad as KDE
<Unit193> dmcglone: So Ubuntu just -Unity +Gnome
<BiosElement> aka Debian
<Unit193> dmcglone: Did you try L/X?
<gilbert> hey guys, did anyone end up reserving the room at the columbus library for april 30th?
<dmcglone> yup Unit193
<dmcglone> gilbert not yet just spoke to Jacob about that
<gilbert> dmcglone: was he here?
<dmcglone> No we e-mailed
<gilbert> ok
<gilbert> do you still have the link to the reservation page?
<dmcglone> we are going to discuss it at the meeting next week
<dmcglone> yes let me find it
<gilbert> we should probably make the reservation asap
<dmcglone> true, but we need to iron out some details :-/
<gilbert> i think room first, details later
<dmcglone> http://meeting-rooms.columbuslibrary.org/evanced/lib/roomrequest.asp?libnum=9
<gilbert> dmcglone: thanks!
<dmcglone> it says in the rules that someone has to be there at all times that the room is reserved
<gilbert> hmm, does not look good for that weekend now...
<dmcglone> it was already taken the first time we checked, we had to move the day. that was one of the things I talked about a few months ago
<dmcglone> we tried to get it on release day IIRC but had to start thinking of an alternative
<gilbert> release is before the 30th
<gilbert> isn't it?
<dmcglone> but I couldn't get any info
<Derath-Srvr> Gilbert! Hey
<dmcglone> I think it's the 28th
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: greetz :)
<Derath-Srvr> One of the people I wanted to talk to hehe
<dmcglone> Cheri703: had some good suggestions, but things just weren't falling through
<gilbert> what's up?
<Derath-Srvr> Mind if I msg?
<gilbert> go ahead
<gilbert> so sun may 1st is open, not sure if sun will be worse than sat tho
<Derath-Srvr> I can be there, but it will be after 1pm before I can arrive... (teaching class until noon in Dayton)
<dmcglone> Sunday would work for me
<Derath-Srvr> Err on Sat that is...
<dmcglone> but be aware if you get it for a whole lot of hours, we need to find people to be there during the hours the meeting isn't taking place :-/
<BiosElement> I suppose I could cover and read a book for a few hours if that'd help
<dmcglone> I could pitch in a couple hours myself
<Derath-Srvr> If someone makes a food run, I won't mind sitting around...
<BiosElement> Can someone make a wiki page to figure things out?
<Derath-Srvr> Depending on whether sat or sun, sat is afternoon, sun is most of the day
<dmcglone> well if we can get all the details covered, I wouldn't have a problem reserving the room ASAP
<BiosElement> (As a side notw, I love the humble bundle's new url's "cdn.com/humblebundle.com/each-download-costs-us-money---please-be-responsible/"
<Derath-Srvr> Guess I need to start nudging carl again, or is it too early for that lol
<BiosElement> Figure out what day
<BiosElement> As soon as that's done, reg the bloody room, we'll use it regardless I'm sure
<dmcglone> I agree
<Derath-Srvr> agreed
<dmcglone> Hey!!! you know what I know of another place that we might be able to hold the meeting. it's over by the library. Hang on!!!
<Derath-Srvr> AS long as there's free parking nearby lol
<Derath-Srvr> gotta go... laters all
<dmcglone> it's the Downtown technology center on Town St. I just looked it up, there is free parking, but the conference rooms aren't free. I just tried to get a price, but the site requires asking for prices
<Unit193> Have a nice one Derath-Srvr
<dmcglone> later Derath-Srvr
<dmcglone> so thats out the window
<Cheri703> gilbert: 9Pm to 11Pm?
<dmcglone> we very well could find a sponsor :-)
<gilbert> Cheri703: yeah, not really ideal
 * Cheri703 didn't think the libraries were open that late
<dmcglone> library closes at 6pm :-/
<gilbert> Cheri703: it appears to be the case
<gilbert> at least for dublin library
<Cheri703> weird
<dmcglone> I will be over at the technology center tomorrow evening I'll ask around about their conference room
<Unit193> BiosElement: Going to change the default WP theme?
<BiosElement> Yes
<dmcglone> g'night all
<SkrappJaw> any one here?
<Unit193> SkrappJaw: Nope
 * Cheri703 is lurking
<SkrappJaw> word
<SkrappJaw> Hey andy
<Guest3824> hello
<Skrapp_Jaw> are you on facebook Cheri?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> cheri703
<Cheri703> know anyone who wants/needs to pay someone to do computery things? /me needs clients/money!
<Skrapp_Jaw> cool. I can't friend request?
<Skrapp_Jaw> Probably. Katie ended up with a client when she brought some cards to my last gig.
<Cheri703> nice, does she do computer stuff too?
<Skrapp_Jaw> Just for her digital media classes.
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Skrapp_Jaw> but she has to use photoshop and one CS2 works well in wine.
 * Cheri703 needs to go get more cards printed. it's on the list for this week
<Skrapp_Jaw> I should have some coming soon.
<Skrapp_Jaw> need to like the Mansfield ubuntu hour page. :P
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I may. I don't generally "like" stuff on fb...
<Cheri703> I am vaguely contemplating making a fb page for my business, but it feel like selling my soul
 * Cheri703 has a vaguely tolerate / hate relationship with fb
<Skrapp_Jaw> lol.
<Unit193> I just hate it...
 * Skrapp_Jaw is also in that with androids.
<Unit193> I have thought about using it again....
<Skrapp_Jaw> They rock, but it'g google.
<Skrapp_Jaw> it's*
<Unit193> It's linux...
<Skrapp_Jaw> It's a vanilla kernel with a java display manager right?
 * Unit193 never used it
<Cheri703> I heart android
<Cheri703> better than apple!
<Skrapp_Jaw> Also, Verizon is gonna start tracking all users who have root level access to their phones.
<Unit193> I would love to have one
<Cheri703> well, that's just verizon being ridiculous
<Skrapp_Jaw> I think it's gonna be or may already be followed with some kind of anti-piracy fight propaganda.
<Skrapp_Jaw> Like sony's
<Skrapp_Jaw> With jail breakers.
 * Cheri703 is firmly in the "I purchased my hardware, I can do whatever the heck I want with it, I am paying you for SERVICE, NOT anything else"
<Cheri703> also, I heart sprint :)
 * Skrapp_Jaw is on sprint
 * Skrapp_Jaw also needs to get off the blackberry train.
<Skrapp_Jaw> my curve is on the down-slope now. lol
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, I'm definitely ready for an upgrade, unfortunately not coming anytime soon
<Unit193> Hello pacco
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<thafreak> AHHHHHHH
<thafreak> My wife just read me an article
<thafreak> M$ bought nokia and is phasing out meego
<thafreak> WTF!!!!
<Derath-Srvr> big freaking surprise there...
<thafreak> What does that mean for KDE though...
<Derath-Srvr> Only open-source project they can outright buy and get off the market...
<thafreak> qt when all gpl didn't it?
<Derath-Srvr> not to mention that they need something to improve their new phone os...
<thafreak> nope, nokia is switching to all windows phone 7 the article said
<thafreak> doubt they're going to use anything from qt/meego in windows phone 7 or 8 or whatever
<Derath-Srvr> yeah, but ms is still getting the code bsae...
<Derath-Srvr> the next win phone may be based of meego (just like OS X using freebsd)
<thafreak> well...was qt gpl'd? It was dual licensed right?
<thafreak> Might need to fork the codebase...:)
<Derath-Srvr> can't remember qt's status atm...
<Derath-Srvr> and can't check either
<Derath-Srvr> Also, are you sure the article isn't from TheOnion or something? lol
<Derath-Srvr> Also looks like it's not a buy-out... it's a cooperative strategy...
<Derath-Srvr> working together much like toyota and chevy to make the geo line of cars
<Derath-Srvr> Not to mention, who needs meegos when you can root an android?
<Derath-Srvr> http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/11/microsoft-and-nokia-team-up-to-fight-apple-and-android/
<deejoe> Derath-Srvr: they've already bested Mozilla, apparently https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=649408
<deejoe> who will be first with native CSS3 support?!
 * deejoe snerks
<thafreak> Sounds like intel is picking up the slack for meego: http://meego.com/community/blogs/imad/2011/update-intel
<thafreak> Ok, so the announcement seems to really only affect meego...
<thafreak> So, quick poll...
<thafreak> I'm setting up my new vm host...
<thafreak> decided to go with KVM on this one, as my old one is xen...and I've been using kvm at work pretty successfully
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<thafreak> now the question is...go with debian squeeze...
<Derath-Srvr> been using hardware kvm myself lol
<thafreak> or natty, so that I can hopefully migrate to 12.04 eventually
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... so you're looking at a vm server?
<thafreak> seems natty will have qemu 0.14...which has spice support
<thafreak> squeeze and everyone else (lucid, maverick, etc) all only have 0.12.5
<thafreak> So, try for the bleeding edge, or just stick with what's stable?
<Derath-Srvr> Again, you're looking at a server that is running vms?
<thafreak> yep
<thafreak> I really want to be able to test spice
<thafreak> since some of these vms will be remote desktops
<thafreak> but, at the same time, I prefer a more stable host os...
<Derath-Srvr> Well, since you're looking for a more stable environ... I'd probably go with deb's stable build rather than natty... but that's just me...
<thafreak> who knows...spice may not be all that great anyway
<Derath-Srvr> you can always get qemu 14 packages and install/build them anyways
<thafreak> yeah...maybe it'll get backported...
<thafreak> I could probably put it in an alt location too...
<thafreak> it just wouldn't hook to libvirt then...but just for testing it wouldn't be bad
<thafreak> Have I said recently that I *LOVE* the fact that you can run the debian installer over a serial port!
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> Cool, thanksfully never have had to do that
<thafreak> you can also run the installer over ssh...
<thafreak> makes remote work easier
<Oda> thafreak: do motherboards even come with serial ports anymore?
<thafreak> they seem to have a spot to plug one in still
<thafreak> you can buy a bracket and cable online...
<thafreak> I had one in my basement luckily
<thafreak> need to buy a few more though.
<Oda> never had to use one in 6 years of messing around with PCs
<Derath-Srvr> haven't used one since the old dos days where that was the only way to plug in a mouse...
<Derath-Srvr> well, and keyboards were AT connectors as well lol
<Oda> oh lawd
<Oda> lkfa;daf ports for skype are blocked
<thafreak> So, I usually do 1-2x ram size for swap...
<thafreak> but what do you do when you have 16gb of ram? :)
<Derath-Srvr> hmm....
<Derath-Srvr> Again, depends on need... for vms I would probably go with about 4-8G...
<Derath-Srvr> if it were a large db server, I'd probably go with 16-32g...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: ...what about a VM server full of DB servers? :)
<Derath-Srvr> yuck...
<Derath-Srvr> Unless you have a MASSIVE system, would not even attempt it...
<Derath-Srvr> a rack full of blades clustered would work for that
 * Unit193 hands Oda a desktop IRC client
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hiya Unit193
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Unit193> Eh?
<Derath-Srvr> 16:01  * Unit193 hands Oda a desktop IRC client
<Unit193> What one are you using?
<Derath-Srvr> irssi lol
<Derath-Srvr> Not exactly the easiest client, but for screen support, it's great
 * Unit193 uses it too
<Unit193> Just my theme differs
<Derath-Srvr> And just how do you know what theme I'm using? O.o
<Unit193> Your paste of what I said
<Derath-Srvr> True, I think there are a few characters that didn't translate well though...
<dmcglone> BiosElement: wake up
<Billy_Mays88> paultag: are you on the ball?
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Guess it would depend on which ball
<Billy_Mays88> get on the ball!
<Unit193> :x
<Billy_Mays88> FOR ONLY 19.99
<dmcglone> I hear him chuckling and cackling over his latest invention
<dmcglone> :-/
<Unit193> dmcglone: I think BiosElement is still sleeping...
<dmcglone> I'm on my way over to his house to get his butt up! ;-)
<Derath-Srvr> time to make the long trip home... laters
<Unit193> I hate art...
<Oda> Unit193: art is cool mayne
<thafreak> I ate art
<thafreak> also
<thafreak> ice sculptures are "cool"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-14
<dmcglone> Hi all
<canthus13> herro.
 * canthus13 successfully installed DD-WRT on his E2000. :)
<paultag> canthus13: herrrro
<paultag> canthus13: wooo :)
<_bbb> hmm
<_bbb> my folks need a new router
<_bbb> seems fried
<_bbb> wcg200
<_bbb> wireless cable gateway
<TheErk> Woot!
<TheErk> I mean.
<canthus13> _bbb: Eww. Combo devices suck. the heat from the wireless chipset and the cable chipset together makes 'em die quickly. I'd recommend getting discrete components.  If their ISP supports it, go for an Arris 7xx cable modem.
<TheErk> Bah
<TheErk> Bah oot
<_bbb> yer right ive had two of these die
 * canthus13 can't even keep his router sitting on top of the cable modem because of the heat.
<canthus13> Keeping them next to each other instead seems to keep 'em plenty cool.
<canthus13> (Arris 760 if they don't have tel service through the cable co, arris 722 if they do)
<_bbb> twc cleveland
<canthus13> I think twc will let you use just about any piece of crap out there.
<TheErk> DOH i forgot.
<TheErk> Hello everyone.
<_bbb> yo
<canthus13> TheErk: Greetings, applet. ;)
<_bbb> e2000 eh
<_bbb> still got the trusty wrt54gl
<Unit193> _bbb: WRT54GS v3 and WRT54G v6
<_bbb> nod nod
<canthus13> _bbb: Good router 'til it finally dies. :)
<canthus13> The E2000 is pretty decent so far... now that I don't have the crappy original firmware that was blocking 3/4 of my http requests.
 * canthus13 wonders if he could set up aircrack on the router... :)
<_bbb> how much was it
<canthus13> Oh cool. the ports on it are autosense. :)
<canthus13> _bbb: Wal-mart has 'em on sale for $69.95 right now.
 * canthus13 can free up a port on his switch now.
<_bbb> not bad $80 on newegg
<_bbb> a usb port would be nice
<Unit193> canthus13: How far can you go on that?
<canthus13> Unit193: Not sure. Haven't tested the range right now.
<canthus13> _bbb: It would be. Right now, I'm looking to see if I can add one to it.
<_bbb> e3000 has em but $200 oof
<_bbb> has one
<canthus13> _bbb: e3000 is 129 I think.. (Or 179?)
<dmcglone> BiosElement: Where you at?
<_bbb> somewhere inbetween there yeah
<_bbb> he is everywhere he is nowhere
<_bbb> 179 on newegg few bucks cheaper elsewhere
<canthus13> _bbb: e2000 has gigabit ports, which was my main need. :)
<_bbb> hmm E2100L
<_bbb> no gige tho
<canthus13> 2100L has more RAN.
<canthus13> ..RAM.
<canthus13> 64MB as opposed to 32 in the 2000.
<canthus13> 8 MB of flash in both.
<_bbb> whats up with valet
<canthus13> It's the complete idiot's router.
<_bbb> heh
<canthus13> It's the Mac of routers.
<_bbb> i see
<_bbb> it has one button
<_bbb> and one light
<canthus13> not much in the way of user configuration options, but dead easy to set up, from what I understand.
 * canthus13 hasn't put his hands on one yet.
<canthus13> The one really cool feature is a guest SSID that sandboxes guests from the rest of the network and only allows them access to the internet.
<_bbb> hmm what about buffalo
<canthus13> buffalo is nice, but hard to find in stores.
<canthus13> at least around here. :/
<_bbb> surfing newegg
<_bbb> now i want a nas for myself
<_bbb> or just an enclosure
<Unit193> From the one I have used, Belkin is crap
<canthus13> Belkin is the loss leader router. their only plus is the lifetime warranty.
<canthus13> other tha that, they drop connection all the time, crash, knock out phone service if you have a phone/data cable modem, and do other nasty things.
<Unit193> ...and they only let you use a max 3 letter pass (if you enter longer, you get the first 3 letters) that they encode into the login page
<canthus13> Never noticed that.
<Unit193> You have to view frame source, not page
<canthus13> I've never lingered around a  belkin long enough to look at the page source. :P
<Unit193> I couldn't seem to login with the password I set, so I looked at the frame source
<dmcglone> has anyone here ever wondered where they belong in the computer world?
<paultag> sure
<dmcglone> did you solve it?
<paultag> dmcglone: sure. I joined up with Ubuntu
<paultag> dmcglone: now i'm a bit doubtful, so I might move to Debian or Fluxbox
<paultag> I'm doing work in both right now
<TheErk> Paaaaul
<paultag> TheErkkkkkkkkk
<paultag> TheErk: s'new?
<dmcglone> I went to a PHP meet tonight and man did I feel so underclass
<paultag> heh
<paultag> dmcglone: that happens no matter what
<TheErk> Not a thing worth mentioning
<paultag> speaking of, I need to finish my 1 KLOC patch
<paultag> TheErk: :)
<dmcglone> well after the meet tonight I don't know if I am doubting myself or lying to myself.. LOL
<dmcglone> I was blown away on how far behind I may be :-/
<paultag> bah
<dmcglone> anyone got any knowledge on cloud technology?
<paultag> o/
<paultag> I try to learn everything
<dmcglone> we had a 2 hour discussion on CMS's and a lot of it was on the Cloud technology and I was lagging bad in that area
<dmcglone> I met a dude that has a very successful PHP business and doesn't write a lick of PHP
<paultag> dmcglone: haha
<dmcglone> where the fuck did I go wrong?
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> :P
<dmcglone> I guess I'll have to step up my game
<paultag> aye! :)
<dmcglone> looks like I'll be shopping for more books tomorrow :-/
<dmcglone> if only the damn university or local college had free classes ;-)
<dmcglone> open source college!!
<dmcglone> ya!!
<paultag> there actually was something like that for a while
<dmcglone> no way??
<dmcglone> and I missed it!! damn!
<paultag> heh, it was only OK
<dmcglone> I keep telling myself, all I need to do is set up a plan and stick to it, but I'm just too damn lazy at times. lol
<paultag> heh, I hear ya
<dmcglone> I guess thats why college is so expensive. LOL
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone> back in the day colleges didn't have much in the "programming" field, so the closest I got was EET and thats what I took and now I freakin regret it
<dmcglone> when do you graduate paultag?
<paultag> dmcglone: next monthish?
<paultag> it's getting pretty frightning
<dmcglone> I can relate to that :-) I wish you the best on graduation
<paultag> thanks, dmcglone!!
<dmcglone> I recall a few months back you were trying for google, how'd that go?
<paultag> dmcglone: oh, they figured out I was just a young'n and bailed. No big deal, I was not expecting anything seriously, they canvas the Ubuntu community a lot
<thafreak> and another thing that pisses me off...
<dmcglone> young or old, dude you got skills! :-)
<thafreak> the cable company limiting my uploads speed
<paultag> dmcglone: thanks, man! :)
<paultag> thafreak: yeah man, fuck that
<dmcglone> thafreak: they decided you needed a cap for a while ;-)
<thafreak> starts out at ~2mbps, then drops slowly to like 50k
<canthus13> thafreak: That's fucked.
<thafreak> but why uploads...
<dmcglone> are you sure it's the cable company? have you checked connections etc, etc
<canthus13> thafreak: We don't limit upload speeds... we do delay bulk data if necessary... Nobody's going to worry if their torrent takes 2 minutes longer in order to ensure VoIP traffic is on time.
<dmcglone> sometimes if the coax cable isn't tight it will effect up/down speeds
<canthus13> If the coax isn't tight it will affect everything. your SNR and power levels go all over the place, the modem drops connections, the logs fill up with T3 and T4 timeouts...
<canthus13> 1/4 turn past finger tight is the way it *should* be installed.
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> (As long as you have decent quality connectors... if you've got the crap ones that crack easily, forget it.)
<canthus13> but yeah. cracked fittings and blown splitters will also cause that to happen. the speed slows due to retransmits.
<paultag> BRB, heading to me house
<canthus13> check the modem stat page and see if the uncorrectable code words are rising as the speed drops.
 * dmcglone always checks the obvious before losing his mind
<dmcglone> window just went poof!
 * canthus13 is about to throw DD-WRT on his old 300N now.
<BiosElement> dmcglone: At? Half dead :P
<Unit193> Hrm... Ubuntu Ohio website is down...
<canthus13> that was fun.
<canthus13> Took all of 20 minutes to install on the 300N.  the e2000 took nearly an hour.
<Guest53556> #nick andrew
<Guest53556> nick andrew
<Unit193>  /nick
<Guest53556> who do you change nick name
<Unit193>  /nick andrew
<canthus13> ...and then pick another nick because nickserv will smack you down because someone else already registered andrew
<Guest53556> ok
<Unit193> Ah, didn't check that...
<canthus13> :) Not bein' a dick.. but someone else already owns it.
<gillyman> its ok
<canthus13> Unit193: Gotta figure every common name is already taken. :)
<gillyman> thank ypou
<thafreak> uhhhhhhhh I *SO* hate microsoft's assinine licensing...
<thafreak> makes me want to punch baby seals
<canthus13> thafreak: s/'s assinine licensing//
<canthus13> fixed.
<thafreak> that's what she said
<canthus13> thafreak: My wife is a little creeped out by having XP running inside virtualbox on her laptop for a few little apps she needs.  Sort of like her machine has been tainted. :)
<thafreak> so you want to run windows virtually...good f***in luck
<dmcglone> I am dreading the PHP 5.3 release!!!
<thafreak> you're probably breaking the law doing that sadly
<canthus13> thafreak: It works, and the USB passthrough allows her webcam to work fine in there with skype. (Linux skype doesn't support conference video calls)
<thafreak> cause microsoft is assholes
<canthus13> thafreak: Not with the XP license. :)
 * dmcglone runs windows virtually....(in the back of his mind)
<dmcglone> ;-)
<canthus13> XP's license came before virtualization was a profit center for htem.
<thafreak> is it an oem license though?
<canthus13> yep
<thafreak> breakin the law...sort of
<canthus13> Fuck 'em.
<thafreak> they'd still probably sue you...
<thafreak> oh I know
<thafreak> I'd love to
<dmcglone> sue you for what?
<canthus13> Nah. They might blacklist my certs, but I don't care.
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> I could never get oem licenses to work in a vm, it wouldn't read the actual machine's bios
<thafreak> with a razer dildo
<canthus13> Cheri703: really?
<canthus13> Cheri703: XP went in just fine.
<Cheri703> yeah, tried it on a few dells
<canthus13> Huh. Hers is an Inspiron 14z.
<Cheri703> well, I was using virtualbox, never tried it with vmware player
<canthus13> It's running in vbox.
<gillyman> cheri is andy from panera bread the other day
<Cheri703> weird canthus13
<canthus13> XP home, though.. but that shouldn't make a difference, really.
<Cheri703> hey gillyman :)
<Cheri703> I use pro
<Cheri703> I have mine using a proper license
<gillyman> i was wondering if you can look at my gf computer
<Cheri703> my compaq dual-boot machine on the other hand, it's using an oem :) I heart oem xp pro
<gillyman> kinda soon
<Cheri703> sure
<canthus13> Ah. I happened to get a good deal on XP home OEM disks when the place I worked for screwed up and installed it on 64 machines that were intended to be a linux cluster.
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> So it's a legit license.
<gillyman> shes having problems loading things and getting her anti virus to work
 * Cheri703 has hp/compaq, dell, and gateway oem XP Pro cd's :D
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I sent you a pm, do you see it? we can discuss in there
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh. you mean an OEM's custom CD, not an OEM install CD.
<thafreak> only legit if you purchased it with a hard drive or memory :)
<Cheri703> oh, maybe
<Cheri703> that's probably the difference
<Cheri703> sorry
<canthus13> thafreak: I bought it with a motherboard.
 * Cheri703 thinks of those when thinking oem
<thafreak> ok
 * canthus13 is referring to OEM as in the OEM packs you buy from MS.
<Cheri703> gotcha
<gillyman> when can we meet????
<thafreak> all I want is to run windows for a client to run their crappy ass quickbooks "server"
<Cheri703> gillyman: what operating system is she running?
<canthus13> thafreak: It's too bad there's nothing comparable in Linux... I can't find any good accounting software. (gnucash doesn't count, it's crap for business use)
<gillyman> win 7
<BiosElement> canthus13: Business use, not much. But Skrooge is pretty decent for personal finances.
<Cheri703> kk, I'm fairly available this week, at least at this point.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Yeah.  The biggest problem with converting businesses over to Linux is the lack of good accounting software.  Inventory control software comes a close second. :(
<Cheri703> gillyman: try right clicking on my screen name and choosing "open dialog window" or something like that
<BiosElement> canthus13: Stupid question, but wouldn't it make more sense for inventory control stuff to be a web app rather then a stupid installed app? >.>
<thafreak> the thing is I can't use something "like" quickbooks, I have to set up quick books for them
<thafreak> they bought like 4 licenses...and they are trying to network them
<canthus13> BiosElement: Depends. For a small business with only a few PCs to deal with, there's no sense in the added complexity of a web server and apps.
<thafreak> which in quickbooks land, that means you use a "database" file that's on a windows share
<canthus13> thafreak: And of course, quickbooks probably doesn't work right in wine.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Just think it'd make a world of more sense.
<thafreak> haha no
<thafreak> you can share the database file with samba...but it's not supported like that
 * Unit193 updated the wiki because no one that knew what they were doing would
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh?
<thafreak> they want to run some stupid process that locks the file depending on who's accessing it or something
<thafreak> instead of just relying on an actual database server...
<thafreak> Oh, their "enterprise" version uses mysql or postgres I think...
<canthus13> thafreak: Heh. We have a silly app for doing QC calls... that's shared by about 100 people.  Running on an access database.
<thafreak> but that cost an additional $2k
<Unit193> canthus13: I've never changed any of the wikis
<canthus13> Unit193: which wiki are you referring to?
<Unit193> canthus13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam
<canthus13> Ah.
<BiosElement> What's the status on the library deal?
<dmcglone> BiosElement: verdict is still out :-/
 * canthus13 <3 autosense. It saved him from making a stupid crossover cable.
<BiosElement> Bleh
<canthus13> I still think we should make it a geeknic instead.
<thafreak> anyone know anything about i3 vs i5 for a laptop?
<thafreak> does the i3's suck?
<thafreak> need to order a new laptop for a new dumbass sales person....
<canthus13> They're fine. they used to have issues with video in ubuntu, but they're fine now.
<thafreak> ubuntu, you're funny
<canthus13> Unless that dumbass salesperson needs heavy duty processing power, it should work just fine.
<thafreak> I think the sales people I deal with, their head would explode if they saw ubuntu....the would be so confused
<thafreak> well, they do seem to watch movies and porn on their laptops....except this is a woman i believe...so maybe not so much porn...
<thafreak> and make "databases" with excel
<canthus13> thafreak: It should handle porn just fine... maybe not the virus load associated with porn, though.
<canthus13> Heck, for light-duty stuff like that, a dual-core atom would be fine.
<thafreak> wow, it's like $250 more for the i5...
<thafreak> fuck em
<thafreak> they get an i3
<canthus13> Now I need to figure out how to mount an NFS share to the router so I can use it as storage space.  3.5MB is not enough to install the packages I want. :/
<dmcglone> night all
<canthus13> Anyone know why VNC won't pass the shift key?
<Unit193> Do you need Scroll Lock on?
<o0splitpaw0o> use the macro in the lready are0 aclient (ir assuming y
<o0splitpaw0o> uhg.. the VNC client (most clients) should have under options to hold down keys during a session.
<canthus13> Hmm.
 * canthus13 pokes through terminal server client's settings again.
<canthus13> Nothing there.. Of course, it could be buried in a config file somewhere.
 * SkrappJaw is lurking
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: You can't be lurking if you speak. :P
<SkrappJaw> *lurk* >::P
<Cheri703> hey SkrappJaw
 * SkrappJaw is being spoke about in the 3rd person.
<SkrappJaw> Hello Cheri
<SkrappJaw> angry birds works in wine.
<Cheri703> nice
<SkrappJaw> i just need to know how to make a launcher for it.
<Unit193> I do funny things with world of goo...
<SkrappJaw> anyone still alive?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Derath-Srvr> Hey Freak
<thafreak> I'm setting up a windows xp vm...
<thafreak> The cd's I have...pre-sp2...oh this will be fun
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<thafreak> Anyone want to guess how many times I can install ubuntu in the time it takes to get sp2 installed :)
<thafreak> Hell, I'll even install 6.06 just to be fair :)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> I have a 6.10 disk upstairs if you want it ;)
<canthus13> thafreak: Worked fine with my XPSP1 CD.
<canthus13> bah. Why is my router suddenly refusing to allow freenx through? It pretends to.
<canthus13> bah.
<Derath-Srvr> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<canthus13> anyone around here good with iptables?
<Derath-Srvr> Wish I was... been trying to get that as a lug topic for quite a while
<canthus13> Heh. My router is being an ass and refusing to forward a port to a machine that needs it.
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> openwrt? or stock?
<Derath-Srvr> also is the firewall enabled on the receiving machine?
<canthus13> DD-WRT.
<Unit193> I have iptables that Tomato configured for me
<canthus13> it's not forwarding ssh through port 2228 or 2229. 2228 seems to be properly configured in iptables, but the router is refusing to forward.  2229 is missing completely. :/  port 22 is forwarded properly, but I don't have a gui on that machine, and thus can't use chrome to log into the router (other browsers don't seem to like the config page)
<canthus13> THe worst part is this all worked fine yesterday.
<Derath-Srvr> can you change the rule for 22 to 2228 and copy it for 2229?
<Unit193> -A PREROUTING -p tcp  -d ||MYIP|| --dport ||OUTSIDEPORT|| -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.128:22
<Unit193> -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dport 22 -s 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 -d 192.168.1.128 -j SNAT --to-source ||MYIP||
<canthus13> Here's the forwarding as it's configured right now:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/594162/
<canthus13> hmm...
<deejoe> your daemon is listening on 2228 or 2229?
<canthus13> Yep. well, 2 different machiens are.
<Derath-Srvr> So you have 2 ssh servers?
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: 3, actually. I've got 2 that I access via FreeNX, and then the server I'm logged into right now.
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm....
<Derath-Srvr> maybe set each one to different ports, the router could be getting confused (if that's done, sorry, at work and mind split 8 diff ways)...
<canthus13> Hmm.. I just realized.  192.168.1.3 is listening on 2229.. I can tell it to listen at 2228 as well and get in that way. :)
<canthus13> From that point, I can log into the web interface and fix whatever is going on.
<Derath-Srvr> At home, I have one system getting forwarded to, but from that one I can ssh to the others "locally"
<Unit193> You don't SSH tunnel?
<Derath-Srvr> I can, to my main server...
<Derath-Srvr> once I'm in the server, I can go anywhere in the network, router doesn't care about internal...
<Derath-Srvr> but also running stock firmware
<Unit193> Tomato = built-in SSH server (so if one doesn't work, I can always tell why)
<canthus13> That worked.
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<canthus13> Changing my main machine to listen on 2228 so I can get in with FreeNX.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Mind querying me? Testing a quassel tab notifier thingy >.>
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone! Did you get the email?
<dmcglone> Hi Unit193 which one?
<Unit193> Gilbert sent one out for when to get the room
<dmcglone> yeah got that
<dmcglone> it was booked, so I thought he booked it
<dmcglone> Ok the 3rd floor board room is open, I was looking at the auditorium
<thafreak> canthus13: you could use ssh port forwarding...and then ssh over the ssh tunnel...i've done that before
<thafreak> ssh -L2222:SOMEINTERNALIP:22 homeaddress
<thafreak> that makes a tunnel from the machine you're on's port 2222 to SOMEINTERNALIP's port 22
<thafreak> OR, you could use ssh's socks proxy
<thafreak> ssh -D9090 homeaddress
<thafreak> then set your local browser to use socks 5 proxy on localhost:9090...then you can use your local browser to hit your router's web interface
<thafreak> I use that quite often too
<thafreak> and as for the iptables, I believe you need 2 rules for each forward...one to do the dnat, the second to allow the traffic...
<thafreak> some times the allow rule is on the forward chain, sometimes it's on the post whatever one (it's been a while since I've manually done iptables)
<canthus13> thafreak: That's a pain in the ass when you're using FreeNX.
<canthus13> But I figured out the problem. I was missing one port forward and the other was pointed at the wrong machine.
<canthus13> You shouldn't comfigure a network when there's a naked woman in the room...
<canthus13> I think what happened is I applied some of the forwards without saving them, so when I rebooted the router, it forgot some of the forwards.
<thafreak> yep, definately a pain in the ass...but that's what workarounds usually are :)
<BiosElement> One nice thing about being back on kubuntu: No mono. >.>
<canthus13> *shrug* I don't mind mono.
<BiosElement> I don't see the point in mono for a total of two bloody apps that are written in C to begin with. >.>
<Unit193> TileRacer really doesn't feel right...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-15
<canthus13> Haha.. my wife, using a VM for some web apps that require windows:  "omigosh! >_< I hate windows
<canthus13> firefox is stuck, logitech updates are stuck, opened another copy of firefox so now it's stuck... :-/"
<BiosElement> canthus13: Ugh, awesome. >.>
<BiosElement> canthus13: Sad thing is that, even with how awesome I'll admit Win7 to being, I can't stand it >.>
<canthus13> Hmm... try this for fun... cat /dev/hda1 > /dev/audio
<dmcglone> hello
<dmcglone> I have reserved the conference room at the library
<dmcglone> I had to find a windows computer with IE on it :-/
<dmcglone> Your meeting room request for Main Library 3rd Floor Board Room on Sunday, May 01, 2011, 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM has been received and is pending. You will be notified if there is a problem with the request.
<dmcglone> man this room has never been this dead
<Unit193> Then keep talking?
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Meh. I've seen this room dead for a week straight before.
<canthus13> Nothing on the screen but 'date changed' messages.
<dmcglone> I forgot how I can associate one of my IP address's with a hostname in ubuntu anyone?
<canthus13> dmcglone: 2 options.. set up a DNS server, or edit your hosts file.
<dmcglone> ah dang I forgot /etc/hosts
<dmcglone> hahahahahahaha
<Unit193> canthus13: You didn't have the screen full of joins/parts?
<dmcglone> canthus13: your a genius!!!
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> anyone experienced with joomla here?
<dmcglone> hot diggity dog!
<dmcglone> I blew the damn conversation again!
<dmcglone> dang if paultag walked in here everyone would be on him like flies on shit! LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: I'm just working...
<dmcglone> I'll be back, I can't mount my damn share for some reason
<Unit193> dmcglone: What share?
<dmcglone> one of my network shares
<Unit193> SMB or NFS?
<dmcglone> SMB
<dmcglone> I fixed it though, somehow the dumb share dissapeared
<Unit193> What do you use to mount?
<Unit193> smbclient and mount.cifs are my friends...
<dmcglone> mount.cifs
<dmcglone> I have it in my fstab to auto mount
<Unit193> What's hosting the shares?
<Unit193> I just run it every boot
<dmcglone> no, personal shares
<Unit193> Hosting = Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu desktop, etc
<canthus13> No SMB/CIFS on my network is my friend. :)
 * canthus13 <3 NFS
<dmcglone> I have NTFS shares thats why I use CIFS/SMB
<canthus13> dmcglone: I have no windows machines. :)
<dmcglone> I got 2 that belong to my mom
<dmcglone> she lives in the lower level with me and she uses windblows!
<Unit193> Stick Ubuntu and a Windows XP theme, see if she notices
<dmcglone> she can't use linux  because she has 2 sewing machines that need windows software :-/
<dmcglone> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/Designer_Diamond.html
<dmcglone> whats the command to change permissions on a dir and all the sub-dir's and files in that file?
<dmcglone> chmod 755 * only changes in the current dir, but I have a LOT of directories
<canthus13> dmcglone: see my blog.  http://www.canthus13.com:8000/wordpress
<canthus13> there's a post on recursive chmod.  I can't remember how at the moment.
<dmcglone> how come chmod *.* doesn't work anymore???
<dmcglone> now it's chmod *
<canthus13> heck if I know.
<canthus13> oh. it should work.. for anything with a period in the name.
<Unit193> I'm not dmcglone, but I checked your blog...
 * canthus13 pokes at Unit193.
<dmcglone> I got it
<Unit193> I was guessing you didn't really care...
<dmcglone> chmod 755 -R *
<canthus13> :D
<dmcglone> -R is for recursive
<canthus13> oh yeah. that's right.. my post was dealing with skipping folders.
 * dmcglone hacks canthus13's server and chmod 777 -R * . rm -rf *
<dmcglone> hahahahaha
<dmcglone> ah hell why change the permissions just to delete everything
<dmcglone> I take that back, /me hacks canthus's server and chown david.david *
<Unit193> david:david
<canthus13> meh. just sudo mk2fs /dev/sda1
<Unit193> Not much for blogging?
<dmcglone> I think I may have got joomla to allow javascript in posts :-)
<Unit193> Like wordpress or drupal better?
<dmcglone> I'm still comparing drupal and joomla, wordpress is more of a blogging software type thing. I'm looking for a full fledged CMS
<dmcglone> so far my hack isn't working :-/
<dmcglone> it's displaying the javascript, not running it :-/
<dmcglone> Oh well I give up, I gotta go get a shower
<Unit193> That time of year again?
<canthus13> waitwhat? dmcglone was trying to fuck with my server? :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Post when you try natty?
<canthus13> I'm not likely going with natty. I'll prolly switch fully to either straight Debian or Crunchbang when 10.10 EOLs.
<Unit193> Still going to stick in here?
<canthus13> Of course. My wife and kids still run Ubuntu. I just can't stand the direction ubuntu is going with the interface. :(
<Unit193> X/K/Lubuntu? Gubuntu? ;)
<canthus13> U.
<Unit193> As in, you don't like the interface, change to ^^? (do you think there will be a Gubuntu?)
<o0splitpaw0o> they pulled back unity for this up coming release until it's tuned up. You just got to think what they are trying to focus on. Making a ui that someone never experienced in computers, nor interested in learning it can pick up on it with in less than an hour and navigate. It's a wee hard to fathom that when you are on the technical side. Just like Linus torvalds has said. "they don't care why it's not working, they
<o0splitpaw0o>  just want it to work"
<canthus13> Unity should be an option.
<canthus13> Not forced on everyone. I don't need a playskool UI.
<o0splitpaw0o> If you look up old videos from times past from shuttleworth & blog postings, you can see that he's been trying to unify peoples work to try to keep consistency, but there has been resistance from some developers and distros who don't want to work on trying to resolve issues end users have, I think they had to after so many years give up trying to be the olive tree giver, going as far as taking his own money to hav
<o0splitpaw0o> e his hired hands work on main tree projects to show there sincere interest to put linux on the desktop map, but some distros like the exclusiveness and because of that, it's cost loss of interest in big hardware companies to throw money into it, unless it's enterprise. That's a kick in the teeth. it sucks!
<canthus13> hmm.
<o0splitpaw0o> I mean look at launchpad, tat was setup free for any devs to u the in tree. some didnt want to be apart of it. Some preferred sourceforge. They even tried suggesting even a unified package manager. people didn't bite. I men the reason is, I bet when thy went to the table with compnies, that was there complaints and tried to send that essage across, but I think some saw it as "Oh Ubuntu on top now.. hey you can't t
<o0splitpaw0o> ell us what to do!" Just some from what I read let there ego's narcissist  side show it ass.
<o0splitpaw0o> uhg I really hate this trackpad on this lappy. messing up my messages
<Unit193> How do you update a BiosElement without a floppy?
<o0splitpaw0o> I mean think of this. Gnome would still be in the repos. Your a savy guy. So you don't need to be hand held on knowing to install the ui. You can install from the net install version and select your prefs, but a newbie.. they might not have a clue even if there hardware is supported. They are trying to clear up that gap
<Unit193> So making a Gubuntu would be nice, but then we have way too manu *ubuntus...
<canthus13> Gubuntu?
<Unit193> Gnome Ubuntu
<o0splitpaw0o> Unit193: I bet someone is already working on it.. well you know there is superubuntu, linuxmint, ubuntu ultamate.. it's already coverd
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> Of course, that would probably involve Gnome 3.. and gnome-shell gives me a headache with all the zooming. :(
<Unit193> LinuxMint isn't Ubuntu (looks more like Windows then Ubuntu) and UbuntuUltimate is FULL of stuff (2.*G?)
<o0splitpaw0o> Right, but that's whats cool about linux right? I think it's trying to fix lets say a change that fixes one distros problem, but breaks anothers that's a pain in the but. Either with a specific app or a interface. From the kernel side there is standards, but once it branches from there it gets hairy
<o0splitpaw0o> I think unifying that side of things, would help everybody. Meaning you drop another distro, it would be consistent across the board.
<canthus13> that defeats the whole purpose of distros.
<o0splitpaw0o> Then you wouldn't have to spend time tweaking it. You just have to install your preferred apps. And the jobs of those developers would be easier, because they wouldn't have to make modifications for specific distros.
<o0splitpaw0o> Nah, because distros run different package maintainers, different default desktops and apps.
<o0splitpaw0o> To apeal to specific targeted people
<o0splitpaw0o> They spend less time bug fixing, and more time enhancing features. Things would move along faster
<BiosElement> Unit193: Linux Mint is going to Debian last I looked
<o0splitpaw0o> thats all ubuntu based on. They just moved further down the core chain, but still benifit from Addons and changes that ubuntu gives back to debian
<o0splitpaw0o> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian
<Unit193> BiosElement: They do have a Debian version (LMDE), not sure if they are going full Debian
<canthus13> Crunchbang is based on Debian Unstable...
<BiosElement> Unit193: Their PR dept. really doesn't release plans for the future well, but I understand it's under consideration since they're tired of ubuntu-centric changes
<Cheri703> wow I'm really awake
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<paultag> hey Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> Hey paultag, how are things?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: well, thanks! Just teaching a non english speaker the difference between shit and shat
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: how are you?
<Derath-Srvr> Decent... finishing week 4 at the new job... liking it so far
<Derath-Srvr> Looking forward to the OHLoCo get-together... whenever it'll be lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: nice :)
<paultag> I need to find and get some Interns of Doom (the IoD)
<paultag> I have so many projects I need some hands on
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> what about submitting projects to GSoC?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: heh, they're not big enough :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: we got GSoC for Fluxbox
<paultag> which is nice
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Oda> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL HEAR THE TROLL BELLS RINGING
 * Derath-Srvr puts on headphones
<Oda> Derath-Srvr: you didn't say they were noise isolating headphones, therefor you still hear the troll bells
<Derath-Srvr> I'm sorry, did you say something? I can't hear...
<Oda> Derath-Srvr: Unix is for fags, UMAD?
<Oda> Derath-Srvr: UMAD BRAH?
<Derath-Srvr> Just proved your intelligence to me... this conversation is over
<Oda> successful troll is succesful
<deejoe> for a very narrow value of "successful"
<Oda> Naw, me likes debian
<Oda> ........maybe you took that seriously
<Derath-Srvr> too busy and too old to bother with someone who uses "brah"
<Oda> LOL
<Oda> I never use that IRL
<Oda> Derath-Srvr: it's purely for the troll factor
<Oda> >and someone who uses "U" meaning "you"
<Oda> paultag: you MUST be an F/18 right?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-16
<dmcglone> Yay it's Friday, who's gonna party??? ;-)
<o0splitpaw0o> fun fun fun..
<o0splitpaw0o> still figuring where to sit in the car though. It's just so hard!
<Unit193> going to apraty? i'm jparty already
<Unit193> ;)
<dmcglone> Yeah I know. I usually get beat down and tied to the hood ;:-/
<canthus13> dmcglone: I used to get tied to the hood for fun! :)
<dmcglone> lol canthus
<Unit193> dmcglone: Goto #joomla
<dmcglone> ah yeah, I didn't think about that Unit193
<dmcglone> thanks buddy :-)
<BiosElement> And Oracle tries to put the cat back in the bag: "Oracle Announces Its Intention to Move OpenOffice.org to a Community-Based Project"
<Unit193> BiosElement: I did see that... I'm still sticking with LibreOffice...
<BiosElement> They're late by about 4 months
<canthus13> BiosElement: Meh. Too late for 'em. they've already screwed MySQL, all the third-party Sun hardware maintenence companies, and spit in the face of IBM...
<BiosElement> canthus13: Hardly news, but I thought the fact they think they can save their investment to be amusing
<canthus13> BiosElement: Just wait. they'll be acquired by whoever acquired SCO.. (WHo is apparently modelling itself after SCO....)
<canthus13> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011041402151812
<BiosElement> Bleh
<canthus13> UnXis apparenly thinks now that it owns SCO, it owns unix, despite all evidence to the contrary.
<BiosElement> Meh, I really don't care that much. There are always trolls. SCO got it's ass kicked.
<Unit193> The shell hosting I'm using is having real problems...
<popman> hey guys
<popman> I had windows update and restart thy computer two times in a row :D
<popman> how do you mask your IP on freenode
<thafreak> I've been meaning to read up on how to mask my ip on freenode actually
<thafreak> currently, I just ssh to a remote server before joining :)
<thafreak> canthus13: i found out my upload bandwidth issues...
<thafreak> I forgot I turned on the traffic shapper on my m0n0wall router to try and help some voip issues
<thafreak> It was configured a long time ago when my max up/down was way lower....figures
<thafreak> Turn it off, and now I'm getting like double my max upload on the speed test sites...
<thafreak> scp still starts out higher, then slowy goes down to my max...so it's obvious they try to cap me.
<thafreak> Still, not bad for $40/mon I think...10mpbs down and 2mbps up
<canthus13> thafreak: Heh.
<canthus13> Nice. I've got 30 down, still only 2 up.  I can go up to 50/3 for another 15 a month.
<thafreak> I'm considering switching to business to get 30/5....not that I need 30 really, but 5 up would be nice, and they don't block ports on the business plan
<thafreak> but it's like $50 more
<Unit193> popman: You go in #freenode and ask for a cloak and dagger (http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks)
<Cheri703> paultag: you've probably seen it: http://www.aa.com/viewPromotionDetails.do?fN=JFKBUD_0211.xml&_locale=en_US
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> wrong link
<Cheri703> one sec
<Cheri703> https://chzdailywhat.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/0cf1ece3-414a-4356-8266-944010bf71f0.jpg
<Cheri703> that one paultag
<paultag> Cheri703: heyya cheri :)
<Cheri703> hi
<paultag> Cheri703: oh noooo
<paultag> Cheri703: so grossssss!!!
<paultag> ach!!!
<Cheri703> on this keyboard, fn and ctrl are swapped from where they are on my netbook, it keeps screwing me up
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks :)
<Cheri703> thought you'd like that one :)
<paultag> Cheri703: so, how's life?
<Cheri703> eh, ok, need to get some more clients, need money. but getting ready for budapest trip
<paultag> nice :D
<Cheri703> it's a weird thing, being broke but planning an international trip
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, for sure. Just camp out in the center all day
<Cheri703> my mom is all excited and keeps buying things for me for the trip and mailing them to me
<Cheri703> I'm getting pretty excited for the trip. netbook is off for fixing, passport is (in theory) in process, so...pretty much all that's left to do is figure out what sights to see and get packed when the time comes!
 * Cheri703 is super excited
<Cheri703> I also need to be figuring out what I want on my website and how I want it laid out
<Cheri703> I have no idea where to start on that
<Unit193> You going to install a CMS?
<Cheri703> uhm...dmcglone is going to help
<BiosElement> kick me if you need any help Cheri703
<Cheri703> ok, I'm just sort of at a "I have no idea what I want it to look like!" moment on it
<Cheri703> have to ponder further
<BiosElement> Hah, it'll come together once you start.
<dmcglone> Hello
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
<dmcglone> whats up Unit193
<Cheri703> hi dmcglone
<Unit193> Playing with Joomla and Wordpress
<BiosElement> Unit193: Then I'm sorry for you. :)
<Unit193> Eh, doesn't seem bad
<BiosElement> Bleh, I don't see why anyone would like joomla, besides for it's flashy interface
<dmcglone> BiosElement: joomla isn't all that bad
<dmcglone> :-)
 * Unit193 just wants something where I get a WYSIWYG interface
<BiosElement> heh, well having a cold isn't all that bad either, it doesn't mean I'll go outta my way to get one ;)
<dmcglone> the biggest difference between Drupal and Joomla is Drupal uses the SMARTY framework
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> Unit193: WYSIWYG is a pro of it, but then again, I want my CMS to go away when I'm working on fancy html
<dmcglone> joomla has the option to use different editors
<dmcglone> doesn't have to be wisiwyg
<BiosElement> And does it have a "Piss off and put EXACTLY what I type here in the page" option? Last I checked it forced things through wysiwyg >.<
<dmcglone> I'm using TinyMCV
<dmcglone> thats what I was working on last night, there is a way to allow HTML tags, but I don't know how yet
<dmcglone> hopefully now that Unit193 is playing around with it, he can figure it out :-)
<BiosElement> hehe
<dmcglone> My whole purpose of playing around with it was to compare joomla to Drupal for an upcoming PHP meeting
<dmcglone> our next 4 meetings are going to focus on CMS's
<BiosElement> Heh sounds like 'fun'
<dmcglone> it should be :-)
<dmcglone> I'm about to install drupal and see how easy it is to get it to allow html tags :-)
<BiosElement> Easy
<Unit193> If you set Joomla to no editor it's all html...
 * Unit193 just did it
<dmcglone> how did you do that?????
<dmcglone> Unit193: did you do it under the "plug-ins"?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Global Config > Default Editor > Editor - None
<Unit193> I would think you could change it in the article editor...
<dmcglone> I agree. but that still didn't solve my problem. it's still showing html as text and not executing it :-/
<Cheri703> paultag: !! also happy birthday!
 * Cheri703 forgot to mention it
<Cheri703> consider that pic your present ;)
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks!!!!
<Cheri703> any exciting plans?
<paultag> watching star trek
<paultag> it's awesome
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone> Ah hah Unit193 I got an html dropdown menu to work, must have been a mistake in my javascript
<Unit193> dmcglone: Do I get to see what you're working on?
<dmcglone> sure, but all it is, is a basic joomla install and I'm comparing how easy it is to configure and use VS drupal from a non-programming perspective
 * Unit193 was thinking of testing Drupal too...
<dmcglone> of course I could dive in to the sourcecode and write me some code, but thats what I'm trying to avoid
<dmcglone> I gotta run to the store real quick I'll be back in a bit
<canthus13> grr.. freaking xsane segfaulting like crazy. :(
<Unit193> finch had a segfault too... now I can't get it back...
<canthus13> Guess xsane doesn't like the HP deskjet 3050. I dusted off my old PSC 1510 and it worked fine.
 * dmcglone is back
 * Unit193 walks away
<dmcglone> ah dang, wude... ;-)
<Unit193> Tell/show me what you think of Drupal?
<Unit193> http://media.fakeposters.com/results/2010/10/04/ptzfuiijmp.jpg
<dmcglone> Ok hang on let me look at the link yous sent
<dmcglone> haha that was a good one
<dmcglone> Unit193:  I don't have much knowledge of Drupal, yet. I've played around with it in the past, but not for very long.
<BiosElement> dmcglone: kick me if you have questions
<dmcglone> kicks BiosElement I can't change permissions on one of my files as user nor root!!!! WTF????
<dmcglone> here lately I'm getting so pissed off at Ubuntu!!!
<dmcglone> today I spent about 2 hours trying to figure out why DVD videos were all choppy playing with totem, but I installed VLC and they worked fine, but I don't like VLC I want to use totem.
<dmcglone> I'll be back, I'm gonna reboot and see if that will let me change permissions on the file
 * dmcglone is back. now let me try and change permissions
<dmcglone> nope, nothing, zilch, zippo!!!!! Hmmm is this your doing BiosElement? :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Boot with a lice VD and try it that way.
<canthus13> ...Live CD.
<dmcglone> I'm gonna boot Ubuntu so hard it'll knock it back to the future ;-)
<dmcglone> this crap worked fine yesterday...
<dmcglone> I can change the permissions  on other files though!
<dmcglone> I had to move the file to a different directory, change the permissions and then move it back :-/
<BiosElement> Ahh, the joys of shared hosting
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Around?
<BiosElement> You'll probably find this useful: http://bioselement.com/2011/awesome-wordpress-theme-lists/
<BiosElement> Cheri703: You may want to check that out too, I think you said you were starting a WordPress powered blog.
<Cheri703> well, I'm going to be working on a website, not sure if I'm going wordpress or not :)
<Cheri703> but thanks :)
<BiosElement> Yep
<Unit193> I just stole the on canthus13 was using and got "Zombie Apocalypse" while I was at it
<BiosElement> hah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-17
<thafreak> canthus13: I think the lice VD is commonly referred to as crabs...
<canthus13> thafreak: :D
<BiosElement> Hmm, is this 'too' gaudy? http://bioselement.com/ >.>
<BiosElement> I think it's at least better then the default
<Unit193> Better then default
<BiosElement> hah,
<canthus13> BiosElement: Gaudy? Nah... pretentious, though.
<BiosElement> hah
<canthus13> bah. I totally mangled that spelling.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Nice going. Decided to leave it default, design my own in time heh
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> Though, I'm impressed with www.elegantthemes.com >.<
<BiosElement> Decent price for some good themes heh
<BiosElement> More fun to design my own though, Once I get the friggen typography down
 * canthus13 is happy with Piano Black. :)
<BiosElement> Hah
<Unit193> +1 canthus13
<BiosElement> Yay, www.bioselement.com header fixed, now I just need to finish up the background and I'll be content for now
<Unit193> BiosElement: Don't tell him, but I was PMing q66 and he told me his side of the story, would you mind if at some point I got yours?
<BiosElement> Unit193: Ahh, if you like. The latest post on the site pretty much sums it though.
<BiosElement> Unit193: http://cubecreate.com/2011/future-of-cubecreate/
<Unit193> BiosElement: This I did see...
<BiosElement> Unit193: Well if you have any questions, feel free to pm me or ask them here, but really I think it's just a matter of different goals and different values, too different to work.
<dmcglone> Unit193: you here?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Yeah
<dmcglone> I've been playing with Drupal :-)
<dmcglone> I'm liking it better so far :-)
<Unit193> Theme install didn't sound so great...
 * Unit193 read up #cubecreate 
<dmcglone> all I had to do was copy the theme to the themes dir. Only reason I couldn't install is because I don't have an ftp server configured :-/
<Unit193> Eh, Joomla is manageable...
<Unit193> I still may try Drupal
<dmcglone> you should try both to see how much different they are
<dmcglone> drupal is so much easier to manage IMHO
<dmcglone> lot more documentation from the community
 * Unit193 needs to find a nice theme for it...
<Unit193> Like my Joomla one...
<dmcglone> I was able to achieve a theme that I was trying to get with drupal just this morning, but with joomla it took me at least 4 days and I still didnt accomplish it :-/
<Unit193> Theme was real easy with Joomla
<Unit193> All I had to do was goto  Install theme and upload the zip
<dmcglone> look here http://174.101.53.3/drupal
<Unit193> Not bad, but not my type :/
<dmcglone> Not mine either. I'm thinking of clients :-)
<Unit193> I don't have to think of clients :D
<dmcglone> eventually in the future, I'm going to try and not write code, but instead just customize a CMS
<dmcglone> 100% faster
<dmcglone> also in drupal, when in administration mode, you directly edit the page without having to use a backend, that way you can see your changes on the fly without having to have an extra site open
<dmcglone> I'm sold on Drupal :-)
<Unit193> http://drupal.org/project/blackpiano <--- might work
<Unit193> canthus13: Drupal theme http://design-meets-code.de/blackpiano/
<Unit193> dmcglone: If you happen upon a theme that looks like my Joomla them, let me know?
<canthus13> Unit193: Cool.
<Unit193> dmcglone: What web server do you use?
<dmcglone> I'm using apache
<dmcglone> Thats a nice clean theme
<Unit193> It's also the theme we use for Wordpress
<Unit193> I just like the other theme better...
<dmcglone> port it :-)
<Unit193> Hmmmm, do you know how to link to another section of the site in the Main Menu? (site.com/wordpress without using site.com)
<dmcglone> in joomla?
<Unit193> Na, that was normal link style
<Unit193> Drupal wont take /wordpress or wordpress/
<dmcglone> If you want to remove *site.com* then you have to put wordpress in the root of the server
<Unit193> It's at site.com/wordpress
<dmcglone> right, because wordpress isn't in the root, but if it was in the root then *site.com* would do the trick
<dmcglone> you can't have a sub-domain without the domain :-/
<Unit193> That may be the drupal killer right there...
<dmcglone> it's that way everywhere, even on the WWW
<Unit193> No, I can link to /wordpress in normal html and Joomla
<dmcglone> oh you want to link to is, I thought you wanted to make it the *root* of the site
<dmcglone> create a link http://site.com/wordpress (or whatever the folder name is that wordpress is in)
<Unit193> Yes, I'm looking to link to that without using http://site.com (so I can use it internally)
<dmcglone> if it's in a different folder on your server, you have to use http://.....
<Unit193> Joomla it is then...
<dmcglone> is wordpress in your drupal folder?
<Unit193> No, I have /joomla /wordpress and /drupal
<dmcglone> thats why the links will not work.
<dmcglone> if you put /wordpress inside /drupal then a link /wordpress would work
<Unit193> The link works in Joomla... I don't really want to put wordpress in drupal just so I can get drupal to see it
<Unit193> Drupal is being dumb, this may fix it: http://www.widgetsandburritos.com/technical/programming/drupal-6-menu-relative-paths/
<dmcglone> that might work, or have you tried using ../<file>
<Unit193> Sweet idea, but no go...
<Unit193> That also didn't work in Drupal 7
<dmcglone> dang
<Unit193> dmcglone: I think I'm going to have to dump Drupal
<BiosElement> Unit193: /whatever should work fine if it was at the root, but otherwise that's how the web works.
<Unit193> BiosElement: I know you know more about this then I do, but /wordpress should work even if I'm in /drupal
<Unit193> That's why when I'm in /joomla that link still works...
<BiosElement> Unit193: Pretty sure it shouldn't. I suspect Joomla rewrites the URL. Drupal has modules to do that, but really is it that big a deal? Just write the URL. >.>
<Unit193> Also works in hand coded html. I need the site to work with the internal address and external (different ports)
<BiosElement> ./wordpress should make it relative to the root as in example.com/wordpress, wordpress/ will make it relative so if you're in drupal/ it'd go to drupal/wordpress/ (I 'may' have mixed them up but it should work.)
<dmcglone> Correct BiosElement :-)
<BiosElement> Yay. Sometimes I get it backwords dmcglone >.< Too many hours staring at bloody urls
<Unit193>  /wordpress ./wordpress ../wordpress ../../wordpress ../../../wordpress all failed (and so did wordpress wordpress/ just for the heck of it)
<dmcglone> Unit like BiosElement said joomla is rewriting the URL to http://site.com/<folder>
<dmcglone> really there's not difference between /folder and http://site.com/folder.... The latter is better and safer anyway
<BiosElement> dmcglone: +1
<Unit193> dmcglone: No it's not, I checked using my dyndns address (router redirects the external port to 80)
<BiosElement> Unit193: Not sure what that has to do with anything. >.>
<dmcglone> Unit it's using mod_rewrite You can't see it in the URL
<BiosElement> Open up your drupal settings.php
<BiosElement> Look for drupal's base url setting, make sure it has the subfolder in it, as I recall that should fix it.
<dmcglone> mod_rewrite rewrites URL's on the fly
<BiosElement> Also Unit193, the Pathalogic module also rewrites URL's akin to Joomla: http://drupal.org/project/pathologic
<dmcglone> excellent example BiosElement
<BiosElement> Heh, Drupal makes things easier. I actually would be driven nuts if Joomla decided to rewrite my beautiful URL's >.>
<dmcglone> BiosElement: check this out: http://174.101.53.3/drupal
<BiosElement> Hah, Nice
<Unit193> So if that is true, mod_rewrite would have to be enabled?
<dmcglone> I hacked up a javascript enabled template
<BiosElement> If you have clean URL's, mod_rewrite is already enabled
<dmcglone> Unit193: mod_rewrite can work on the web server without having to enable
<Unit193> As in the httpd.conf?
<dmcglone> all depends on how you got your apache set
<dmcglone> I use webmin to admin my server, so I can't remember where it's at
 * Unit193 doesn't like CMS...
<dmcglone> are you referring to webmin?
<Unit193> No, Joomla+Drupal...
<dmcglone> Oh. any particular reason?
<Unit193> +wordpress
<BiosElement> You hate them now, but next time you search for docs on the wiki, you're loving them :P
<Unit193> All this crap... and wordpress works with the internal IP, but not the external ip:port...
<dmcglone> wordpress is a CMS also, just not on a scale as Drupal or Joomla :-p
<Unit193> BiosElement: I'll like them only if I don't have to configure them...
<dmcglone> That'll never happen anywhere :-/
<Unit193> And you can comment out mod_rewrite and it doesn't disable it
<dmcglone> they can't read your mind
<dmcglone> did you restart apache?
<Unit193> dmcglone: I'll go back to using html
<BiosElement> Unit193: If you don't want to learn how to use them, then really you probably shouldn't be setting them up. >.< There is no such thing as a fire and forget CMS, you'll have to learn something with every new thing.
<Unit193> BiosElement: I was planning on learning them and keeping them up... just don't think I get it at all
<dmcglone> Unit193: This is probably my 5th attempt working with Joomla and Drupal
<dmcglone> the more I play around with it, the more I see how things work :-)
<Unit193> I just don't get how wordpress can work on internal but not external (when Joomla and Drupal do...)
<dmcglone> I understand what you mean by "external"
<Unit193> Internal = 192.168.1.128 -- External = 24.125.65.86:port
<dmcglone> then how does that make Joomla and Drupal the culprit when they are doing what they are intended to do
<Unit193> It doesn't, wordpress fails here...
<Unit193> s/wordpress/me
<dmcglone> You got me lost :-/
<Unit193> Issue 1. I didn't get Drupal to link to wordpress -- Issue 2. Wordpress can only be reached by internal IP (where Drupal and Joomla work with both)
<BiosElement> Welp, enjoy your static html pages. :)
<Unit193> BiosElement: Looks like I fail with everything else ;?
<dmcglone> I showed you how to link Joomla to Drupal, it works the same way with wordpress
<dmcglone> let me install WP and see if I am able to use my IP to connect to it
<Unit193> Na, don't bother...
<BiosElement> It's a misconfigured site root in the settings
<BiosElement> That's pretty much the only thing it can be
<dmcglone> thats what I'm thinking
<Unit193> Not that I don't think so; How exactly does that allow it to work on local network?
<dmcglone> I'm looking into it now :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone: Don't bother, it's just me
<dmcglone> I got it, it works here :-)
<dmcglone> how do I get the blogroll to display on the index page?
<Unit193> I would tell you, but I can't seem to access it at all...
<dmcglone> check this out: http://174.101.53.3/wordpress You will notice I added a menu item "joomla"
<dmcglone> and it's a default install, so I suspect there's something going haywire with your server config
<dmcglone> is your server port open?
<Unit193> Yeah, as I said, Drupal and joomla both work on the same server...
 * Unit193 just fails hard...
<dmcglone> Ok when you create the link in wordpress, are you using the IP or a domain name from dyndns or somewhere?
<Unit193> I made the link to joomla as /joomla
<Unit193> (Working link)
<dmcglone> it's progress :-)
<dmcglone> BiosElement: do you remember anything about creating pages in drupal?
<BiosElement> Yes,
<BiosElement> Ask away ^_^
<dmcglone> how come when I create a page, I can't add images, it'll only add images if I create an article
<dmcglone> I'm gonna go eat
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It's CCK field related
<BiosElement> You need to edit the page node type and add an image field
<dmcglone> k I'll try that
<dmcglone> Hmmm I can't find a way to edit the page node type :-/
<BiosElement> It's in structure
<BiosElement> You'll also need to make sure the cck module is enabled, I forget exactly what it's called
<BiosElement> It's default tho
<dmcglone> Got it :-)
<dmcglone> Drupal is dang confusing now
<dmcglone> why do they have to make it so hard to create a page and stick content on it?
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It isn't, they make it so darn simple to have a custom CMS. If all you want are pages and pictures, go with wordpress
<dmcglone> hehehe wordpress????
<dmcglone> ;-)
<BiosElement> What about it? >.<
<dmcglone> my problem is I can't get more than 1 image on a page. thats what is frustrating me
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-09
<BiosElement> Anyone have an Objection to my whipping up an Ubuntu Ohio LoCo Google+ page? Noticed Ubuntu's getting rather popular around there as of late.
<Cheri703> I don't...have at it. can you make sure that council-y folk have access if needed?
 * canthus13 has run into quite a few ubuntu users in the past few months... Just talked to a dude who was about to wipe his parents' computer and install Ubuntu coz he was sick of fixing it. :)
<yano> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-10
<thafreak> saltstack.org
<thafreak> kinda cool
<thafreak> I think I just saw MC Chris on omegle...
<canthus13> thafreak: Uhh.. why would you dare the cam on omegle...?
 * canthus13 has no interest in watching guys fap on cam.
<thafreak> haha...who said I do
<canthus13> thafreak: you were on Omegle, watching cams.
 * canthus13 is going to ILF this weekend. :)
<thafreak> w00t
<thafreak> wish i could go to more LF's
<canthus13> we're going mainly 'coz my wife made friends with the reps for ILF at OLF last year.
<thafreak> ha, nice...good thing you brought her along then
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> She'd kick my butt if I made her miss either one for some reason.
<canthus13> I just hope she doesn't decide to have the baby while we're there.
<thafreak> when is it?
<Cheri703> canthus13: pretty sure it's more "hope the baby doesn't decide it is time"
<canthus13> thafreak: Who knows. sometime between now and the end of may.
<canthus13> She never carries full term.
<Cheri703> I think he meant ILF?
<Cheri703> when is ILF?
<Cheri703> maybe?
<thafreak> yeah
<canthus13> this weekend.
<thafreak> i knew the baby was due around when my wife is
<canthus13> She's having several contractions a day and is on Procardia to slow them... :/
<Cheri703> you guys should get matching ubuntu onesies for the babies :D
<thafreak> holy crap...
<thafreak> do they make those?
<Cheri703> no idea, but they should
<thafreak> they should...too bad the thinkgeek tux onsies are like 3M and up
<canthus13> http://www.zazzle.com/linux_ubuntu_onesies_tshirt-235308199113253379
<thafreak> no one makes newborn
<thafreak> they start at 6m...
<thafreak> so, eventually I guess
<thafreak> oh, canthus13 you know what you're having this time?
<canthus13> Another boy. :)
<thafreak> all boys?
<canthus13> yep. thank god.
<canthus13> no prom dresses or weddings to pay for. :D
<thafreak> ha
<thafreak> don't remind me
<canthus13> thafreak: how about you?
<thafreak> first boy
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> gotta get a welders mask for diaper changes
<canthus13> Nope. drop a wipe over it as soon as the diaper comes off.
<thafreak> interesting tactic
<canthus13> If it stands up, it's gonna go off.
<thafreak> good tips
<canthus13> thafreak: Just wait 'til he discovers it.. and tries to pick it up with both hands and put it in his mouth. :)
<thafreak> oh brother
<thafreak> i'm not ready for a boy
<thafreak> all new stuff i have to learn
<canthus13> Boys are easy, once they're potty trained.  'til then, it's messy.
<canthus13> girls, otoh, seem to be easy 'til puberty... If my sister and her 3 daughters are any indication.
<thafreak> yeah, I'm not ready to think about that either
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> still have a few years
<canthus13> I'm still kinda reeling.. mine are 9 and 13.  I wasn't expecting this one.
<thafreak> yeah, us either...
<canthus13> At least you don't have that age difference there.  I was already counting down.. 10 years 'til the kids are out of the house. :/
<thafreak> ha, yeah
<canthus13> by the time this one is in school, one of mine will be graduating and the other will be in high school.
<thafreak> free babysitting
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I dunno if I trust the oldest...
<thafreak> lol
<thafreak> that's not good
<canthus13> then again, he's a control freak and prolly wouldn't let him get in trouble.  but that might mean coming home to the kid tied to a chair.
<yano> anyone going to notacon?
<jrgifford> yano: yeah, i am.
<andygraybeal> aah this weekend up in cleveburgs
<andygraybeal> wow, $120 for tix.. i'm poor.
<andygraybeal> oh wow, starving hacker fee!!
<BiosElement2> Amusing how I use quassel to ask a question and then check for answers here...
<andygraybeal> now i have to look up quassel.
<toddc> hates when looking for answers I get more questions :)
<andygraybeal> i'm confused, is quassel an irc client?
<andygraybeal> or somethign more?
<andygraybeal> i have a general question about the latest libreoffice PPA.  I run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/925836 - the status of the bug is "Fix Released" but there is no update to the PPA.  I think i'm missing something.  Granted, the fix was done on Apr 7.  When can i expect the PPA to be updated so when i do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade .. i end up wi
<andygraybeal> th the latest from the ppa?
<andygraybeal> i have this: 1:3.5.1-1ubuntu1~lucid1  - and they say I should have this: 1:3.5.1-1ubuntu5
<andygraybeal> how do i get the latest one?
<thafreak> canthus13: you were talkin bout getting one of those hybrid ssd/hd's...you know if they're supported under linux?
<canthus13> I have no idea, but I don't see why not.
<thafreak> do they pretend to just be a normal hd? or does they need drivers to take advantage of them?
<canthus13> thafreak: Hmm.. the seagate Momentus XT, at least, handles it transparently.
<canthus13> but that's not SSD. it's just an on-board 4GB cache.
<canthus13> NAND, actually.
<canthus13> looks like some people were having I/O freezes with it.. but that was 2 years ago. I'm not finding a whole lot of newer info... but my google-fu is sub par this morning.
<Cheri703> andygraybeal: quassel is a chat client, but it can also be used in a client/core setup, that's how I have mine, core is on server at home, I can connect a cilent from anywhere, including android phone
<andygraybeal> aah like screen?
<andygraybeal> sorry, i'm like a 5 year old.
<andygraybeal> like attaching/detaching in screen.
<andygraybeal> that sounds awesome.
<canthus13> andygraybeal: Like an overly-complicated rube-goldberg version of screen + irssi.
<andygraybeal> ah nice.
<andygraybeal> *i understand now.
 * canthus13 <3 screen + irssi. :D
<andygraybeal> and rube-goldberg is genius.
<canthus13> s/genius/madman/
<andygraybeal> canthus13, yes, that is what i have used for years. i'm lazy now and run a cleint at home and at work :P
<canthus13> andygraybeal: I thought irssi was lazier. :D
<andygraybeal> ah, well i meant xchat vs irssi :)
<canthus13> err.. irssi + screen, that is.
<Cheri703> I like quassel because it gives notifications and such much easier, and I prefer gui things to command-line-esque things
<andygraybeal> Cheri703, i will have to check it out, i've been used to screen for forever :)
<andygraybeal> i'm liking gui things too :)
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of it, and there are a lot of customization options
<paultag> a lot of people I respect dearly use quassel
<paultag> however, I prefer irssi
<canthus13> paultag: poor, misguided people.
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<canthus13> "I was cleaning off my desk and i lost the certificate for my internet and now it won't work!!"
<Unit193> Errm....
<paultag> oh lordy
<canthus13> (XP has apparently decided that 802.1x authentication needs to be used to connect to wireless...)
<canthus13> paultag: The Game.
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, I just got a post of that on my FB wall
<paultag> no count!
<paultag> suck it!
<canthus13> paultag: Heh. I can't even get to FB right now.
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> http://sfw.chanarchive.org/4chan/b/7194
 * canthus13 drools.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-11
<BiosElement2> So how's it going folks?
<Unit193> Well, I'm not fond of messing with gpg...
<BiosElement2> Ouch
<BiosElement2> Yeahhh, I avoid gpg like the plague. Probably have 6 spare ones haha
<Unit193> First time I did it, added the email with .com rather than .org, and I need that key on more than one computer. -_-
 * yano signs everything
<Unit193> That's not the issue, but last email I sent had it.
<thafreak> so, i keep saying it here, but i have to say it again
<thafreak> saltstack.org
<thafreak> you setup remote machines as minions
<thafreak> and they basically wait around for instrucitons from you
<thafreak> neat thing is, the minions connect back to the master and poll a message queue for instructions
<thafreak> so they can be behind a firewall or nat'd or whatever, and you can still command them
<thafreak> also has built in config management, similar to puppet
<paultag> thafreak: oh, wait, really?
<paultag> thafreak: let's take this into whube, I have ideas.
<thafreak> any security oriented folks in the NEO?
<thafreak> http://www.wadsworthcity.com/the-city/employment-opportunities/city-employment/information-technology-security-specialist.html
<thafreak> i know the director of IT, can put in a word
<Unit193> Dangit, my mistake is on record.... https://launchpad.net/pianobar
<Unit193> (From a bit back)
<paultag> Unit193: haha
<Unit193> paultag: Shuddup... ;)
<paultag> Unit193: do you need something done? I happen to be friends with Luke
<Unit193> I forgot to put it in junk...
<Unit193> paultag: Only to say "oops", I keep a patched version in my junk that has all the nice features.
<paultag> Unit193: don't want to upstream it?
<Unit193> paultag: I'd be fine with that, but I have no powers and that's not exactly something they'd want in.
<paultag> Unit193: did they reject it?
<Unit193> paultag: Nope, didn't submit. I removed before I got yelled at. :P
<paultag> Unit193: then how do you know what upstream wants?
<Unit193> paultag: It's based off the patch promy had in the issue tracker, just kept up to date on changes on both sides.
<paultag> so submit it to the issue
<Unit193> Because it's already known, but I'd be happy to if that'd help!  Compare https://github.com/PromyLOPh/pianobar/issues/214#issuecomment-3884433   with   http://pastebin.com/HkreYpJR
<paultag> mmm
<Unit193> But if it'd help, otherwise....
<AndyGraybeal_> anyone into GIS here?
<canthus13> Ghost Investigation Society?
<Unit193> Gastric Intestinal Surgery?
<AndyGraybeal_> i was thinking more of Geography...
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: I am
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: why, what's up?
<AndyGraybeal_> do you have this PPA installed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS
<paultag> nack
<paultag> I do my stuff by hand
<AndyGraybeal_> i just bought some land and my deed is wrote with english i don't understand.
<AndyGraybeal_> i deals with commencing chains and thence westerlies.
<paultag> haha
<paultag> my stuff is limited to basic postgis / tilemill stuff
<paultag> and dumping public gis data into my stuff
<AndyGraybeal_> i was hoping i could get some bad ass software and a little gps info and be on my way ;)
<AndyGraybeal_> i don't see any lat/lon info on this deed at all!!!!
<paultag> haha, oh lordy
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: you can get your county / state's land plot data
<paultag> I've not looked into ohio's gis stuff
<paultag> but that's public domain
<AndyGraybeal_> we have someting that is called 'athensgis'  it is handy
<paultag> so you should be able to request the actual plot coords
<AndyGraybeal_> is there a website?
<paultag> oh cool
<canthus13> AndyGraybeal_: If you've got a really, really old deed, the measurements can be really stupid.
<AndyGraybeal_> aah request stuff.. like actually talk to humans. hmm.
<canthus13> paces from trees that are long-gone, structures that burned down 200 years ago...
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: I have massgis for MA
<paultag> if you can't find it online, usually *someone* will know something about GIS on the state level
<paultag> if you ask enough
<AndyGraybeal_> canthus13, luckily i don't have any 'paces' yet. :)
<canthus13> AndyGraybeal_: Heh.
<AndyGraybeal_> i get very bored reading it, it's hard to concentrate and read it through.
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: dude
 * canthus13 has seen some colonial-era deeds from MA and VA that were marked off based on rocks, trees, paces, buildings, imaginary lines drawn from one object to another...
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: http://downloads.ddti.net/athensoh/Metadata/ath_parcels_metadata.htm
<AndyGraybeal_> after every paragraph it does state: "more or less" or "more less"
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: that should have your actual plot bounds on it
<AndyGraybeal_> awesome
<AndyGraybeal_> your googlefu is tremendous
<paultag> I work with state goverments
<paultag> I have an unnatural way with state websites
<AndyGraybeal_> so this is .. what exactly?  i'm sorry i'm an idiot
<AndyGraybeal_> is this like a .xml file?
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: you should be able to get a .shp file
<paultag> which is importable to most GIS DBs / consumers
<paultag> let me download it
<AndyGraybeal_> where do i find this .shp file (and what softare do you use in ubuntu?)
<paultag> btw it's very very up to date
<paultag> like amazingly up to date
<paultag> huge props to your county
<paultag> you should thank someone
<AndyGraybeal_> yay my county :)
<AndyGraybeal_> have you seen athensgis.com yet?
<paultag> that's where i found this
<paultag> it's in insanely good shape
<AndyGraybeal_> aah..
<paultag> you should really thank someone
<AndyGraybeal_> yes, it's great
<AndyGraybeal_> i am using athensgis, but i'm like.. it's not helping
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: yeah, download http://downloads.ddti.net/athensoh/parcels.zip
<AndyGraybeal_> i found one pin on my land.
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: unzip it, and you'll have a bunch of .shp / .shx / .prj / .dbf etc
<paultag> those can be used with most tools
<AndyGraybeal_> nice
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: I advocate using tilemill with OSM data
<AndyGraybeal_> paultag, what do you recomend for ubuntu?
<AndyGraybeal_> tilemill okay, i've not heard of htis
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: TileMill, personally - or PostGIS
<AndyGraybeal_> rock!
<paultag> It's for rendering the data
<paultag> this was my hello-world with tilemill - http://blog.pault.ag/post/17036484637/mapping-the-ubuntu-community
<paultag> now, I'm fairly OK with it, much better then that
<paultag> but TM rocks
<paultag> (and all nodejs!)
<AndyGraybeal_> okay awesome thank you
<paultag> sure thing
<paultag> this is tilemill with MA data - http://i.imgur.com/MTgfW.jpg
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/oM4XF.jpg
<AndyGraybeal_> i'm tihnkking about buying temporary steaks for the ground
<paultag> YMMV, but your county looks to have really really good data
<AndyGraybeal_> i don't know what to think about a fence
<AndyGraybeal_> a friend of mine is making concrete markers that stand about 6 ft out of the groud
<paultag> oh jeez
<AndyGraybeal_> *ground for his land
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: land stuff can be shady
<AndyGraybeal_> aah, explain
<AndyGraybeal_> wow nice images!
<paultag> oh I mean, just getting it that accurate
<paultag> in meatspace
<paultag> GPSs suck, and often a few feet off :)
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: thanks!
<AndyGraybeal_> meatspace is a new term to me
<AndyGraybeal_> i don't like it yet.
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: I'm sure the town would be more then happy to come by and stake out the real land, then your neighbors won't hate you -- they'll hate the city for it :)
<AndyGraybeal_> i think that costs a lot of money
<paultag> really? bummer
<AndyGraybeal_> well, i think
<AndyGraybeal_> i don't think the town offers the service
<AndyGraybeal_> i think a surveyor does, unless you know different.
<paultag> mmmm, I don't, in fact :)
<AndyGraybeal_> i guess, i just want to find my pins.
<paultag> my GIS love is purely virtual atm :)
<AndyGraybeal_> gah 256MB ;)
<AndyGraybeal_> this is okay, it's just interesting.
<AndyGraybeal_> paultag, do you know what southerly means?
<AndyGraybeal_> does it just mean 'to the south' or does it mean something more specific?
<paultag> I don't know, sounds like just due south
<AndyGraybeal_> that's what i think too
<AndyGraybeal_> how do you read something like: 80degrees 56' 15" ?  (is it just 80 degrees, 56feet, 15inches)?
<AndyGraybeal_> it looks like it is a direction, not a length
<AndyGraybeal_> because soon after that there is a measurement in chains or feet
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: it's a lat or lon coord
<AndyGraybeal_> for serious?! awesome!
<paultag> yeah
<AndyGraybeal_> this is good.
<paultag> lat/lon is done by degrees / hours / minutes / seconds
<paultag> which is how you read that :)
<AndyGraybeal_> rock on.
<paultag> :)
<AndyGraybeal_> you are awesome, thus i am awesome.
<paultag> nah, this is all you, buddy
<paultag> you're awesome :)
<AndyGraybeal_> then this makes life very easy!
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: if you need to convert it to the decimal notation - http://www.geology.iupui.edu/resources/students/geology_resources/lat_long.htm - but Google will actually figure both out
<paultag> I prefer decimal notation myself, but both are valid
<AndyGraybeal_> why is it 'hours' and 'minutes'?  like time?
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> not really sure. I'm sure there's an interesting story there
<AndyGraybeal_> i guess it relates to 24hour being the full breadth of the world.
<paultag> ah! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minute_of_arc
<AndyGraybeal_> nice find
<paultag> :)
<AndyGraybeal_> hmm. so like.. how would 'north 33degrees 18' 40"  ' equal a lat/lon .. is it simply a direction?
<paultag> It's expressed in north / south of the equator
<paultag> and east / west of grenwich
<paultag> erm, greenwich
<AndyGraybeal_> yea, nods.
<AndyGraybeal_> can i read you an excerpt.. maybe you can tell me the lat/lon ?
<paultag> let me find a query for you
<paultag> sure
<AndyGraybeal_> i'm still confused
<AndyGraybeal_> okay, this is a 5 acre plot
<AndyGraybeal_> we have two
<AndyGraybeal_> commencing at an iron pin found at the northwest corner of section 5; thence north 88degrees 41' 20" east along the northsection line 882.44 ft, to an iron pin, said iron pin being the place of beginning for the tract of land.
<AndyGraybeal_> that is the first sentance of tract 1
<paultag> is there anything that's with west on it?
<AndyGraybeal_> lemme just post the wohle thing . if you don't mind
<paultag> sure
<AndyGraybeal_> er.. all of tract 1
<AndyGraybeal_> Being a part of the northwest quarter of Section 5, Town 5, Range 12, more or particularly described as follows: Commencing at an iron pin found at the northwest corner of Section 5; thenc north 88degrees 41' 20" east along the north section line 882.44 ft. to an iron pin, said iron pin being the place of beginning for the tract of land herein described; passing throughan iron pin at 180.0 feet; thence continuing along th
<AndyGraybeal_> e north section line; north 88degrees 41' 20" east 437.56 feet to an iron pin; thence south 0degrees 19' 20" west 650.0 ft to an iron pin; thence south 88degrees 41' 20" west 320.0 feet to an iron pin, thence north 0degrees 19' 20" east 470.0 ft to an iron pin; thence north 33degrees 18' 40" west 212.17 feet to the place of beginneing and containing 5.015 acres, more or less.
<canthus13> AndyGraybeal_: good luck finding the pins. :)
<AndyGraybeal_> canthus13, thanks bro!  i got a gps my bro-in-law is bringing over sunday
<AndyGraybeal_> he works for the state
<AndyGraybeal_> it's got gis software running on it :)
<AndyGraybeal_> i got 18 beers waiting ;)
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: those look like relitive coords
<canthus13> AndyGraybeal_: Hope it's really, really accurate. Land disputes get nasty.
<AndyGraybeal_> paultag, okay then.. awful
<paultag> canthus13++
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: one sec.
<AndyGraybeal_> canthus13, i'm not disputing anything i just want to find my pins.
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: is that the entire deed?
<canthus13> AndyGraybeal_: If the pins are really, really old there won't be anything but rust.
<canthus13> ...and you might have to dig for the rust.
<AndyGraybeal_> paultag, that is tract1.  i have tract2 which is extremely long, and i'm not going to type it.
<paultag> right
<paultag> yeah this won't work right
<AndyGraybeal_> tract1 is 5 acres, tract2 is 19.. and tract1 is basic rectangle.. tract2 is polygon crazy
<canthus13> Of course, you may get lucky and find that a previous owner has done the work for you and remarked everything a bit more visibly. then you just have to measure and figure out if the newer markings are correct.
<AndyGraybeal_> er wait, tract2 is 14 acres (i hjvae 19 total)
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: you need to find Section 5, Town 5, Range 12, and the NE corner of Section 5, find the pin, then travel north to 88° 41' 20" W
<paultag> erm, N
<paultag> not W, wait that can't be right
<AndyGraybeal_> paultag, okay, this is what i was thinking
<paultag> AndyGraybeal_: it's missing a second coord
<paultag> because 88 seems OK for an EW measurement
<AndyGraybeal_> then maybe i typed wrong, lemme correct
<AndyGraybeal_> ah foudn typo i think
<AndyGraybeal_> nope
<paultag> Cleveland, from my best guess is about 81° 41' 59" W  41° 29' 16" N
<paultag> just for a frame of ref'
<AndyGraybeal_> k
<paultag> 88 W is in Illinois
<paultag> just BTW
<AndyGraybeal_> so these are just directions, not lat/lon?
<paultag> I believe so
<AndyGraybeal_> k crap :)
<AndyGraybeal_> this is fine
<paultag> :)
<paultag> although
<paultag> 88° 18' 40" does look like a compass bearing
<paultag> and it does give feet
<AndyGraybeal_> yea, compass
<paultag> might need a day at the field with a metal detector, a compas and a lot of time
<paultag> and beer
<paultag> lots of beer
<AndyGraybeal_> metal detecter..... yes.
<AndyGraybeal_> i wonder if someone in athens sells them
<AndyGraybeal_> there is so much trash on my land
<AndyGraybeal_> beer bottles, cans, coffee mugs, all sorts of trash
<AndyGraybeal_> er not coffee mugs, coffee cans
<paultag> bummer :(
<AndyGraybeal_> yea
<AndyGraybeal_> okay, i got tilemill, ready for geo-data to commence.
<paultag> :)
<AndyGraybeal_> something is failing ;)
<andygraybeal_> yea, for whatever reason tilemill is not running
<andygraybeal_> i found a handdrawn map with the pins marked
<andygraybeal_> er, atleast i think
<andygraybeal_> aah, 'shape' files :)
<paultag> sorry, I've been afk
<paultag> yeah :)
<paultag> tilemill can be a bit of a bear
<paultag> is it not running at all?
<paultag> did you install from the PPA?
<andygraybeal_> yea, installed from ppa
<paultag> odd
<andygraybeal_> yes, something must be wrong with my system i'm still troublehsooting
<andygraybeal_> also reading about gis.
<andygraybeal_> i'm on 11.10
<paultag> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<paultag> here anyway
<paultag> I broke it since install, but it used tow ork
<paultag> erm, to work* :)
<andygraybeal_> yea, postgis doesn't work either
<andygraybeal_> something must be wrong with my systme :)
<andygraybeal_> looks like my 'gnome-menus' is messed up
<andygraybeal_> or something .. hah. who knows.
<andygraybeal_> uninstalled and reinstalled, still not running
<andygraybeal_> looks like something here: http://support.mapbox.com/discussions/tilemill/396-segmentation-fault-soon-after-startup-in-ubuntu-1110 and then goes to this: https://github.com/mapbox/tilemill/issues/1064
<andygraybeal_> mm. but i hvae vs 0.9.0
<andygraybeal_> ah, conflicting ppa's!
<andygraybeal_> yay, it's working
<andygraybeal_> wow, it's very beautiful interface, i love the colors
<canthus13> you two had said more in the past hour or so than I've seen in here in several months combined.
<andygraybeal_> i wonder if it's considered noise.
<andygraybeal_> but whatever, i have a hard time finding general channels on irc
<canthus13> I don't... but if you ran this discussion on the mailing list, people would quit the Loco in droves.
 * canthus13 thinks it's perfectly valid in here. :)
<andygraybeal_> irc is for chat, i wonder if that will change?
<canthus13> it's just nice to see some sort of discussion in here.. not just 'day changed xxx' for days on end.
<andygraybeal_> if someone has something more ontopic, i will be quiet. :)
<canthus13> :P
<andygraybeal_> it's nice to find local people
<andygraybeal_> i'm getting tired of huge channels
<canthus13> andygraybeal_: but if you're looking for general chat, there's ##club-ubuntu, which is... frowned upon by the ubuntu irc council. (or elky, anyway, who thinks she IS the council...0
<canthus13> but it's a fun channel with lots of general chat and bawdiness. :)
<canthus13> there's also #ubuntu-offtopic for more restrained chat.
<canthus13> and then there's here, where you're giving the appearance that this channel isn't dead. :D
<andygraybeal_> i'm in the #colug  (columbus lug), #aalug (athens area lug), just entered the #reddit-columbus and this one :)
 * canthus13 is in much more... irregular channels. :)
<andygraybeal_> i'm just saying the local ones, that's what i like
 * canthus13 nods.
<andygraybeal_> oh also the #osu_osc channel
<andygraybeal_> i'm stalking yano
<canthus13> If there were a toledo channel, I'd be the only one in it.
<andygraybeal_> hahaha :)
<canthus13> what a coincidence! yano's stalking me. :)
<andygraybeal_> i went to UT for like a semester
<canthus13> fun place to deliver pizza.
<andygraybeal_> haha, yes, i wonder if yano is stalking me as well
<canthus13> he seems to have appeared in most of those 'irregular' channels that I frequent.
<canthus13> ...maybe he's CIA.
<canthus13> o.O
<andygraybeal_> yes, i'm convinced.
<andygraybeal_> paultag, http://gis3.oit.ohio.gov/geodata/ <-- motha load
<andygraybeal_> my county is like 5GB :)
<andygraybeal_> hahahahahha
<andygraybeal_> this is awesome
<paultag> andygraybeal_: hahaha, awesome
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-12
<andygraybeal> morning
<andygraybeal> whos at work?
<andygraybeal> any release parties in the cbus area?
<andygraybeal> or southeastern oh ?
<andygraybeal> wake up wake up.
<andygraybeal> who here is setting their work environment to 'gnome-failback' cause they don't want to deal with people bishing otherwise?
<andygraybeal> cause that is most likely what i'm going to do
<andygraybeal> maybe i'll have the option to give them the choice
<andygraybeal> omg, you guys need more coffee
 * andygraybeal makes second pot of coffee
<paultag> morning folks
<paultag> andygraybeal: yeah, I'm behind on the coffee train :(
<andygraybeal> :)
<paultag> oh great, now my web browser's broken
<paultag> joy
<paultag> oop, there it is
<andygraybeal> it's gonna be a hawt night tonight down in southeastern ohio at my restaurant we got two great things: 1. a salsa made with local strawberries and paper lantern chiles and 2. an open doors drag show!   sashay! shante!  exciting!
<paultag> haha, awesome
<andygraybeal> the salsa is guaranteed to melt your face and the drag show will make you wet as well :)
<andygraybeal> :)
<andygraybeal> bro, i got that tilemill running and i couldn't get the files from the state to load cause they were too big!
<andygraybeal> but the ones from our county work fnie
<andygraybeal> *fine
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> MA takes a few (10?) minutes or so to load
<paultag> I was fighting with TileMill on Debian
<paultag> super PITA
<andygraybeal> yea, i think i have to compile it myself if i want to get it to run the data from the state.
<paultag> I don't think so :)
<andygraybeal> and set some filesize setting to 0
<paultag> it's all nodejs, you can edit in place :)
<andygraybeal> ah then, i couldn't figure out how to change the setting.
<paultag> ah
<andygraybeal> yea, there looks to be a 20MB  limit
<andygraybeal> and i have a 36MB file
<andygraybeal> and somethign about setting something to 0 would make this work.
<andygraybeal> anyway, this was lastn ight and i'm at work now so i shouldn't be workign on it
<thafreak> I love how the job title "systems administrator" basically just means, "what ever technical type tasks we want you to perform"
<thafreak> Some companies, you need to know about electrical and generators
<thafreak> some places you need to know about phone systems
<thafreak> and some places, they want you to be a software developer too
<thafreak> not, install and setup this software for us to use on a server...
<thafreak> but also, hey this software doesn't work...fix it
<thafreak> i'm switching to programming I think...might as well...
<thafreak> devops
<jrgifford> BUZZWORD.
<jrgifford> devops is actually pretty cool though. :)
<thafreak> i know...but i don't hate that buzzword yet
<jrgifford> Oh, compared to "cloud", devops isn't a buzzword.
<thafreak> as it's only being used by practitioners mainly now
<thafreak> yes, i want to punch anyone who says cloud
<thafreak> or "apps"
<jrgifford> AHG APPS
<jrgifford> although i will say that I am known to call a little hack i put together a "app". generally speaking though, what that means is that I'm just too bored to give it a proper name.
<paultag> hiya jrgifford
<jrgifford> howdy paultag
<thafreak> for all those interested in ARM...
<paultag> what's new?
<thafreak> you can get the older v2 "pink" pogo plugs for $25
<paultag> thafreak: I've reconsidered and decided salt might be the way to go with my thing
<paultag> oh really?
<paultag> can I get like 4 of them?
<thafreak> probably
<thafreak> I might order some more to hold me over till raspberry pi is more widely available
<jrgifford> paultag: nothing much. how're you?
<thafreak> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/763601-REG/Pogoplug_POGO_B01_B01_Multimedia_Sharing_Device.html
<paultag> thafreak: can I run Debian on it?
<paultag> jrgifford: Oh you know, living the dream
<jrgifford> nice... i want one of those. jandrusk: Look above, there is a rasp pi alternative for you, you were looking for one a few weeks ago iirc.
<jrgifford> paultag: :D
<thafreak> yep, it will run debian squeeze atleast
<thafreak> which is current stable anyway
<paultag> thafreak: I live on the edge, jabroni
<thafreak> well, haven't tried wheezy
<paultag> I mean, I could wait until the ras-pi is around more
<paultag> then cluster those
<thafreak> but these are here now ;)
<thafreak> and have gig-e
<paultag> true
<paultag> no, you're right
<paultag> alpacahearder has some
<thafreak> it's what runs this irssi session I'm using now :-O
<paultag> (pogoplugs)
<paultag> thafreak: oh really?
<thafreak> yep...
<paultag> hummmm
<thafreak> it's what I have ssh poked through my firewall to
<thafreak> since it's less likely to die than my bigger hardware
<paultag> iiiiiiinteresting
<thafreak> and i have usb-serial adapters plugged into it, and serial console to my VM hosts
<paultag> thafreak: anyway - more relevent to right now - advice for salt?
<thafreak> i'm still tinkering with it
<thafreak> so far, the master of masters setup doesn't seem to work so hot
<paultag> thafreak: if you feel like helping me on my quest, you'll get huge amounts of internet cred
<paultag> like, huge
<thafreak> might be how I have the one setup though
<paultag> and a lot of people will be really thankful
<thafreak> i'll help where I can
<thafreak> I'm still toying and learning it myself
<thafreak> but so far, it feels more natural than a puppet/puppet master setup
<paultag> thafreak: if I set up a "build script" for the VM to run, can you saltize it?
<thafreak> what kind of script we talking?
<paultag> it'll be complex
<paultag> and long running
<thafreak> what lang
<paultag> but it'll be simple to invoke
<paultag> bash
<paultag> I'm going to make it portable as hell
<thafreak> k
<paultag> or I can do python + pbs, but that's less easy to port to all the dists I want
<paultag> I figure shell is best
<thafreak> pbs? like the batch system?
<paultag> python-pbs
<thafreak> haven't seen that yet
<paultag> dude
<paultag> it's amazing
<paultag> name a command
<paultag> any command
<thafreak> command?
<thafreak> like ls
<paultag> nvmd, one sec
<paultag> yeah, sure
<canthus13> lspci
<paultag> lspci it is
<thafreak> so it is related to the pbs batch system...
<paultag> one sec
<paultag> python
<paultag> >>> from pbs import lspci, grep
<paultag> >>> grep(lspci(), "VGA")
<paultag> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<paultag> >>>
<canthus13> nice. :)
<paultag> it's a badass wrapper that uses some nifty import hacks
<paultag> it's a really nice way to shell out in Python
<paultag> anyway, yeah. Shell, thafreak
<thafreak> will you have direct ssh access to your build hosts?
<paultag> thafreak: no, they'll be VMs. To test, I'll fire up some VMs here behind a firewall or something
<thafreak> cause something like clusterssh which runs stuff in parallel might be a simpler setup
<paultag> not only VMs, but in the end, they're reflash them
<thafreak> gotcha
<paultag> because builds may taint the host
<thafreak> true
<paultag> boot → update chroot → run buld → shutdown, host reflash VM
<paultag> but for now, I'll just do the run-build
<paultag> because that's the most complex part
<thafreak> well...using libvirt and pre-built templates, it might not be too bad
<paultag> thafreak: idealy, I'd also send an "update" job before each build
<thafreak> clone a vm, boot it, abuse it, delete it when done
<paultag> thafreak: which would boot the VM image R/W, update the chroot, update the image, shut down
<paultag> also, it'd be sweet to have a web-front-end on this
<paultag> if I can stream output from the slave to the host
<thafreak> could be done
<paultag> and node.js realtime stream it
<paultag> I have really lofty demands
<paultag> (but starting simple is key)
<thafreak> there's a python api to controle the salt master...so you could build a rest interface to hit from node.js
<paultag> cool
<paultag> anyway, later
<paultag> first thing is build process
<thafreak> later...i got to debug some code
<thafreak> cause that's what sys admins do
<paultag> alright
<thafreak> aparently
<thafreak> :-/
<paultag> I'll write a build-script :)
<thafreak> k, keep me in the loop
<paultag> yarp
<paultag> thafreak: holy shit, I just did the math. It's going to be over 39 VMs.
<thafreak> and how much ram each?
<paultag> meh, not much. I'm sure it can be about a gig or so
<thafreak> 512mb?
<paultag> remember, I'll kick two or three up, build, shut down
<paultag> and roll them
<thafreak> OH ok
<paultag> over more then one physical host
<thafreak> not at the same time
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> no need to do that
<paultag> but that's a cool number
<paultag> and I have a neat way to show the build status
<paultag> anyway, $WORK time
<jrgifford> oh yeah, almost forgot. notacon is tomorrow.. will i see any of you folks there?
<canthus13> NOpe. I'm going to ILF. :)
<Unit193> Nope, I'm not going to either.
<Unit193> yano was asking about it.
<thafreak> really wanted to go to notacon this year, but we started finishing the basement, so i'll be in my basement every weekend for the forseeable future
<thafreak> so, exchange server converts mail sent in plain text to html...
<thafreak> WTF
<thafreak> what kind of shitty mailserver alters the contents of your mail messages...
<paultag> right?
<paultag> at least gmail does it on the front-end
<thafreak> well...hmmm
<paultag> so if I use mutt / smtp
<paultag> it works
<thafreak> i'm using a middleware that scrapes their web interface and provides imap
<paultag> groooooooos
<paultag> §
<thafreak> maybe that's wy
<paultag> wow, forgot I had that allias
<thafreak> cause the all knowing exchange admins decided that imap is a security risk and disabled it
<paultag> idjits
<thafreak> SO, i need to use davmail so I can run thunderbird
<BiosElement2> *waves*
 * thafreak hides
<BiosElement2> *kicks thafreak* >.>
 * thafreak ouch WTF
<BiosElement2> The ninja strikes :P
<thafreak> damn ninjas
<BiosElement2> How's it goin folks?
<Unit193> The ninja waves before an attack? This may be the less-than-average ninja.
<BiosElement2> Ninja's don't need stealth anymore, everyone ignores them so we can afford to be polite before striking. ;)
<paultag> hey BiosElement2
<Unit193> Hello paultag, did you enjoy the game canthus13 sent you?
<BiosElement2> Hey paultag ^_^
<paultag> fffffuuuuuu
<paultag> *the* game
 * canthus13 slaps Unit193 with a large trout.
<Unit193> ...I'm sorry, I couldn't help it!
<canthus13> neither could I. :)
 * canthus13 has this weird large trout reflex.
<Unit193> I don't normally follow along with that, buuut.
<thafreak> JERKS!
<BiosElement2> Sure got quiet fast when the fish attacked ;P
 * canthus13 waves hsi trout warningly at BiosElement2.
<Unit193> Hsi? What's that? :---D
<yano> jrgifford, you are going to notacon?
<Unit193> I'd guess so by how he said it.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-13
<lvelinux> hi everyone
<yano> hello
<lvelinux> i get an error  when trying to install ubuntu server on my dell server poweredge 2200
<canthus13> What error?
<lvelinux> the first error i got  that it was unable to copy the  image to the disk ,
<lvelinux> let me boot it up again so that i can give  you the error
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 is at work, may be slow to answer.
<lvelinux> oh ok
<lvelinux> what type of work canthus
<canthus13> Tech support. :/
<lvelinux> nice
<lvelinux> what  company
<canthus13> a regional ISP.
 * canthus13 doesn't name names. :)
<lvelinux> nice
<lvelinux> so i have an scsi hard drive
<canthus13> Could be a scsi driver issue.
<lvelinux> 4gb
<lvelinux> but i could install freenas
<lvelinux> :(
<canthus13> you'd probably do better asking in #ubuntu? It's pretty well-staffed.
<lvelinux> oh ok :(
<lvelinux> how do i get into their chatrooms
<yano> /join #ubuntu
<lvelinux> thank you veru much
<canthus13> :)
<yano> yep :-)
<jrgifford> yano: yeah, i should be there. see you there? i should be wearing a ubuntu tshirt.
<yano> jrgifford: yea
<thafreak> O
<thafreak> M
<thafreak> F
<thafreak> G
<thafreak> my boss is driving me nuts
<thafreak> totally drops on me like last week, hey can we get a system set up to do xyz
<thafreak> apparently she wants to have something to demo to people at a large gov't inst next week
<thafreak> but she picked OSS that doesn't quite work 100%
<thafreak> so every damn day, hows it coming hows it coming
<canthus13> heh.
<yano> hello from notacon
<thafreak> jerks
<Unit193> What'd they do now?
<paultag> thafreak: lolwut?
<thafreak> rubbing in they're at notacon
<paultag> thafreak: also, salt, want to help me get it set up this weekend?
<paultag> haha
<paultag> thafreak: yano's still here :)
 * yano flees
<thafreak> wife wants the basement finished before the baby is born...my weekends for the next few weeks are spent doing construction
<yano> the bandwidth here has been pretty crappy all day :-(
<Unit193> Always seems to be.
<Unit193> From what others have said.
<yano> though the reverse ip for the network notacon is using comes back to their domain
<yano> SSH is lagging pretty badly, though earlier while someone was doing a huge debian update (they said it was estimated at 53 minutes of downloading) that it appeared that they had QoS'ed SSH
<yano> if you need to download anything or do any updates, their internet here is not the place to do it :-P
<thafreak> that's how it always ends up though...i don't think about something i want installed till I'm at a conference
<yano> heh
<yano> that's what i like about PyOhio is that OSU let's the conference use it's wi-fi, so you get access to university speeds on the weekend (when less students are using it)
<jrgifford> yano: yeah, the internet here at notacon isn't that good.
<Unit193> jrgifford: You did it wrong, you were supposed to tell him it was great where you were. :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: heh. :P
<Unit193> ...I'm a nice person.
<yano> lol
<yano> have me running all around this hotel trying to find the good connection :-P
<jrgifford> yano: what session are you in right now?
<yano> jrgifford: i'm not in a session right now, i'm chilling in the PixelJam room
<thafreak> i'm chilling in the champagne room
<yano> cool
<thafreak> too bad there's no sex here...
<jrgifford> i haven't had a chance to get back there, it looks cool. i'm doing ipv6 right now, which is pretty cool and boring.
<thafreak> no one catches the chris rock reference huh...damn
<jrgifford> oh, crap. someone is downloading railsinstaller right in front of me.
<jrgifford> that means the internet is going to die.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Ah, awesome!
<jrgifford> thats like, 300MB right there. :S
<thafreak> railsinstaller
<thafreak> isn't that called aptitude...install rails
<jrgifford> not for windows.
<thafreak> hahahaha windows....silly kids
<jrgifford> for a hacker con, i see a lot of windows here
<thafreak> well, you need some one to test your skills on i guess
<thafreak> Can anyone explain why WD's internal drives mostly suck, but their external drives are the best I've used so far?
<thafreak> and the opposite for seagate...
<thafreak> their internal drives are some of the more reliable, but their external drives aren't that great...
<jrgifford> weird, i swear by WD internal drives, and for external.
<yano> i think something is up with my vps box, i can't ssh to it all of a sudden but i can ssh to another box i have access to. though if i ssh to the other box then ssh to my vps it works...
<thafreak> i avoided them for years, and finally gave the black drives a shot recently...had one in four die like immediately
<thafreak> yano: i was having similar problems recently...it's an inter-network provider problem usually
<thafreak> like I think hurricane electric and cogent weren't playing nice the one day
<yano> ah, yea my vps is through Linode and 'the other box' is in Columbus
<thafreak> it's probably a routing issue out of your control
<thafreak> can be frustrating at times
<thafreak> Gotta love python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<jrgifford> yano: yeah, i can get to my other box but not my ec2 instance.
<thafreak> traceroute, see where it dies
<yano> well i can ping my linode, but i can't ssh. so i'm not sure if it is entirely a routing issue
<yano> i'd hate to have to ssh into a vps i have that's hosted in germany, given my ping times to google (8.8.8.8) are ~60ms
<Unit193> \I can ssh in for you, if you'll just give me your info. :D
<yano> sure, you have my ssh private key or the password? :-P
<yano> well the password changes every 30 seconds
<Unit193> I'll take the key. :D
<yano> lol
<Unit193> ...But I'd not do much on it. :P
<yano> i found a cool setup where you can use Google Authenticator android app to generate one time passwords
<yano> the gift shop / hacking shop has those powerful green lasers
<Unit193> yano: Have you found  jrgifford yet?
<yano> Unit193: not in person, yet
<yano> jrgifford: btw, i'm wearing a google shirt
 * canthus13 is wearing pants. :P
 * yano is wearing more than just a google shirt :-P
<canthus13> yano: so am I. I just wish I weren't.
 * Unit193 thinks he should go put something on to fit in... >_>
<yano> canthus13: why?
<canthus13> yano: Pants suck. :)
<yano> depends on the pants
<Unit193> Military pants are actually great, strong, great pockets, everything you'd want.
<canthus13> Unit193: except the not wearing pants thing.
<Unit193> I've got some on thankfully, as I'm not the only one here.
 * canthus13 is at work, and is thus forced to wear pants. :(
<Unit193> Knowing you, only because they make you.
<jrgifford> yano: i should be right over, ipv6 101 is over in edison 1.
<yano> cool, yea i'm still in the west conf room (pixeljam). past the lock demos
<yano> (#*FSJD(#JSD argh, now http traffic is crawling.
<yano> i'd probably get a faster connection tethering on my phone here
<jrgifford> i don't see you.
<yano> i'm sitting at the end of a table with a macbook
<yano> in the room with the projectors on the wall
<jrgifford> yano: so the website for that thing i was talking about is http://www.yubico.com
<canthus13> "Can you check your phone for a dial tone please?" "NOOO!!!!! THAT'S TOO TECHNICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! <click>"
<jrgifford> hey paultag - there is a session on civic hacking. he's talking about openstates and how awesome it is. :D
<paultag> no shit jrgifford
<paultag> jrgifford: pass on our love
<jrgifford> paultag: will do.
<jrgifford> paultag: you can send this into your guys or something if you want - http://www.websubstrate.com/share/deck.js/civic-hacking/notacon.html
<jrgifford> (those are the slides)
<paultag> jrgifford: thanks :)
<paultag> jrgifford: haha, you know that bearded guy
<paultag> jrgifford: max ogden?
<paultag> jrgifford: he's here @ bocoup (or he was yesterday) :)
<jrgifford> paultag: nope, i don't know him.
<paultag> jrgifford: I mean, you know the guy who was in that slide deck?
<jrgifford> no, i don't. we're not done with presentation yet.
 * jrgifford looks ahead
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I twitted'
<jrgifford> paultag: i saw. :)
<paultag> :)
<yano> the Water talk is mostly about convenience and money versus security
<yano> mobile phones to control SCADA systems?
<yano> that sounds like a program waiting to happen
<canthus13> yano: a TI calculator could control most SCADA systems.
<yano> canthus13: heh
<jrgifford> i'm in the devops talk. i want to figure out if there is anything really cool that they bring up.
<yano> jrgifford: cool, what's that mostly covering?
<jrgifford> yano: so he talked about a lot of stuff
<jrgifford> puppet, chef
<yano> jrgifford: nice
<yano> telecomix seems pretty aweome
<yano> i didn't realize what all they did besides provide a DNS server
<yano> but they got an IRC network
<jrgifford> mainly about how we should treat our infrastructure as code and such.
<jrgifford> oh cool.
<yano> i like having the ipv6 available here, i can test my sites
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-14
<jrgifford> yano: yeah, thats nice.
<jrgifford> i'm going to try and convince dad to swap the house over to ipv6.
<yano> i realize that my sites aren't working over ipv6 :-(
<yano> i think something is wrong with apache, because the domains are resolving to the correct ipv6 addresses
<yano> woot got it to work, apparently the last time i restarted my routes dissappeared
<yano> sweet, now i can ssh proxy ipv6 connections from firefox
<yano> jrgifford: you watching the cyberpunk video?
<jrgifford> yano: no, i had to leave, dad wasn't feeling good.
<jrgifford> I think I'll run a devops 101 discussion or something tomorrow. just for kicks, since i'm really enjoying this stuff.
<jrgifford> quickly re-setup a dual boot for my other laptop, install virtual box on it and fire up a few other VMs or something.
<BiosElement2> I really dunno why people contact tech support for help and choose to call me a liar for stating the facts. >.> Don't ask if you don't want to know...
<canthus13> wh  Indiana Linux Fest... It's like a ghost town. 5 vendors.
<dzho> canthus13: where?
 * dzho googles
<canthus13> Indianapolis.
<dzho> oof
<canthus13> On the plus side, I got my BSD horns this year. :) they have tons of them.
<dzho> ah, right by the airport
<canthus13> Right under the flight path, even.
<yano> i see the Rock N' Roll hall of fame induction is today. traffic is going to be terrible
<jrgifford> yeah, it will be. the weather won't help much either. :\
 * yano checks the weather
<jrgifford> it was raining earlier on my way in.
<yano> ooh thunderstorms! :-)
<yano> i might be outside today, :-P
<jrgifford> :D
<gilbert> paultag: nice work on the gcc47 build failures :)
<paultag> gilbert: thanks man :P
<paultag> I hate stuff holding back progress
<gilbert> yaya
<paultag> what's new, gilbert?
<gilbert> not a whole lot actually
<paultag> well, no news is good news :)
<gilbert> yeah
<gilbert> how about you?
<gilbert> i like how you tagged your post "frasier"
<paultag> not much, finally got my last +1 for NM, so I'm waiting on AM, which is cool. Work's great, a bit tired, but s'all good
<paultag> hahaha, every blog post I have has one goofy tag :)
<paultag> I like noticing which people notice :)
<gilbert> haha paultag playing sociological experiments
<paultag> >:)
<paultag> gilbert: how's life @debian.org? :)
<gilbert> i dunno, it doesn't really seem that different yet actually...
<gilbert> kinda weird
<paultag> Yeah, I'm sure it's really only debian-private and people bugging you for sponsorship :)
<gilbert> i still feel restricted.  i've been trying to fix the state of wine but i'm not really getting anywhere
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> wine's a mess from what I can tell, what's blocking you?
<gilbert> paultag: there is absolutely nothing going on now in debian-private except boring vacation notices
<paultag> yeah :)
<gilbert> http://bugs.debian.org/585409
<gilbert> haven't really got any sponsorship requests yet
<gilbert> did get a key signing request, but when i asked the guy what he does for debian, he never replied back
<gilbert> so oh well
<paultag> gilbert: wow, that post from msp is fucking lame
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, lame. Oh well :)
<paultag> gah
<paultag> this is one giant ugly thread
<gilbert> oh yes indeed
<gilbert> :(
<paultag> gilbert: you could do a hostile NMU ;)
<gilbert> i know, but that's bound to stir a lot of trouble
<paultag> gah, this thread is a mess
<paultag> yeah, for sure. Totally joking :)
<canthus13> Whee. This MySQL dude is a bore....
<paultag> gilbert: dude, last 5 messages were yours
<paultag> that's so lame
<paultag> how do they not say "Here's the commit bit, go nuts"
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<canthus13> "Don't use ext2"  Who the fsck is gonna use ext2 on a database server built after 2001?
<paultag> right?
<canthus13> You'd have to put in extra work to install with ext2...
<gilbert> paultag: i have no f'ing clue.  its rediculous.  right now i'm sort of just making a point
<paultag> gilbert: keep making it, this thread is a fucking mess
<paultag> this is what gives Debian a bad name
<paultag> old versions and grumpy maintainers
<gilbert> indeed
<gilbert> and the social intractibility of allowing stogy maintainers to do this kind of thing
<paultag> yeah, totally
<gilbert> oh, and some random person has started a new thread about in on -devel just now...whee!
<gilbert> not sure what i want to say there...
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> I'm so happy I'm not on d-devel
<gilbert> you really should be as a prospective dd
<gilbert> it doesn't get as ugly as it used to
<paultag> I was on it for a long time, but it's just flame-war after flame-war
<paultag> I just sit on -announce :)
<paultag> but you're right, I suspect
<paultag> alright, re-joined it. Let's see how long it lasts :P
<gilbert> oh, one more thing about being a dd, i did vote in the election ;)
<paultag> gilbert: haha, awesome! Good ole' Nota?
<paultag> (kidding, I don't want to know :) )
<Cheri703_> I am making progress in my sec+ study stuff!
<canthus13> Cheri703_: Woo. :)
<Cheri703_> I've finished 9/11 chapters, taken the practice tests after each, and have gotten 210/217 practice questions correct! \o/
<canthus13> awesome. :)
<Cheri703> granted, that is read it/test it, but I'm going to go back through and re-test
 * canthus13 should start that again.
<Cheri703> let me know if you want my book once I am done, perhaps a trade for that laptop :)
<canthus13> Sounds good. I'll prolly get that laptop in the mail friday.
<Cheri703> ok, cool :)
<canthus13> ...yay for unprepared speakers.
<paultag> canthus13: heckle!
<canthus13> paultag: he's using OpenSUSE. He's heckling himself.
<paultag> I love heckling
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> so awesome
<paultag> OpenSuSE is such a joke
<canthus13> needs to add recordmydesktop... and OpenSUSE doesn't have it in the standard repos.
<paultag> hahahahaha
<canthus13> so he had to add a repo and install it... over crappy hotel wifi.
<paultag> heckle!
<canthus13> This is so slow I'm outtyping the connection.
<paultag> tell him you've got a Debian ISO
<canthus13> Hahaha. :)
<paultag> I carry an Ubuntu stick for just such occasions
<canthus13> He ignored me.
<paultag> hahahahaha
<canthus13> and gave up.
<paultag> oh man, fail!
<canthus13> So he's gonna give his presentation without recording it.
<canthus13> On creating your own domain with Samba and LDAP.
 * paultag cringes
<canthus13> Poor guy works full time for SUSE.
<paultag> oh god
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> the MySQL guy was kinda blah, but fairly informative.
<canthus13> and they have a hackerspace here!
<canthus13> they're sharing their room with a bunch of lockpicking nuts. Pretty fun stuff.
<paultag> oh cool
<paultag> alright, i'm off for a while
<paultag> love y'alls
<canthus13> later.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I wish I could go to conferences :s I haven't heard back about this work from home thing (am SUPER anxious about it), if it happens, I will totally be travelling as much as possible :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Cool.
<canthus13> Cheri703: speaking of which, if you need a ride to OLF, we can prolly pick you up.
<Cheri703> Thanks! I will keep that in mind
<canthus13> no prob.
<canthus13> Cheri703: they're doing an all-day Python for Women workshop.  Looks to be pretty full, unlike the rest of the fest. :/
<Cheri703> that's cool that they're doing it, bummer that the fest is not very well populated
<canthus13> yeah. only 5 vendors showed. no ubuntu booth. :/
<Cheri703> :s
<canthus13> Kit's having fun, though. :)
<Cheri703> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/geeksAreSexyTechnologyNews/~3/4oseVJ9_188/
<Cheri703> that's good :)
<canthus13> Haha. Cute. :)
<Cheri703> ok, off to work, have fun!
<canthus13> later. :)
<jrgifford> yano: so, now when i tried to download another 3MB package, i get 16.4 kB/s. lol
<jrgifford> I think they are QoS'ing all package managers.
<yano> jrgifford: yea, I was coding earlier over SSH and my SSH session timed out.
<jrgifford> yano: dang, that takes... a slow connection.
<yano> jrgifford: actually the 1pm talk about Setting Up a Con network described how their network here is set up
<jrgifford> thank the lord for tmux and screen
<jrgifford> yano: ugh, i was at lunch then, otherwise i would have been in there.
<yano> they have a VPN through the hotel's connection that is able to shape traffic between it is sent from the ISP to the hotel
<jrgifford> oh, that makes sense. also explains why my IP is showing up at port clinton
<yano> yea, it's pretty complex
<yano> instead of tunneling via ssh i'm trying a VPN
<Unit193> Never really set one up, should do that at some point...
<yano> no tunnleing or VPNing -- http://www.speedtest.net/result/1894680436.png
<yano> VPN -- http://www.speedtest.net/result/1894676026.png
<yano> did nothing
<jrgifford> yeah, its not really that nice.
<yano> nope :-(
<yano> is there a command to test bandwidth? besides just measuring the last number of downloading something with curl/wget ?
<canthus13> yano: testing bandwidth accurately requires a server at the other end.
<yano> canthus13: yea, isn't there a command where it could do a speedtest like speedtest.net but via the cli? (where you feed in a server or something)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-15
<canthus13> yano: Nope. those speedtests are flash-based.  (some are java based, but not many.)
<yano> canthus13: yea, but no one has made a cli speedtest?
<canthus13> none that I've heard of.
<Unit193> I thought it was called wget...
<yano> yea, but i'm looking for something a bit more robust for measuring speed than wget/curl
<canthus13> wget is just file retreival.
<yano> yea and afaik only shows your speed at the end of the dl
<yano> and not an average
<canthus13> it doesn't measure the speed of your connection, just the speed of your download, which is affected by a lot of stuff.
<canthus13> not the least of which being the server's bandwidth.
<Unit193> Yeah, but that's as close to one as I know. (It tells current speed, and I think that it's average)
<canthus13> if you go to speedtest.bex.net and click the link at the bottom for the high-speed test, you'll get a very comprehensive test that details the types of things that are tested to determine speed. (that one is also a java app instead of flash)
<canthus13> (It's not too accurate for speeds below 50mbit/sec.
<BiosElement2> So much for getting much sleep again
<Unit193> Yeah, I need to get that getting-to-sleep earlier down...
<BiosElement2> I blame my boss on several levels :P
<Unit193> Though I'm sure you have earlier mornings most of the time.
<BiosElement2> Wouldn't be so sure about that
 * canthus13 yawns.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-08
<jrgifford> yes, that is scary canthus13
<skellat> Anybody got a clue why the website for Ohio Linux Fest is unreachable?
<jrgifford> skellat, it's been unreachable for a long time.
<skellat> I'm curious as to why and if there is any way to reach the OLF folks
<jrgifford> https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=ohiolinux&src=typd
<jrgifford> http://whois.domaintools.com/ohiolinux.org
<jrgifford> skellat, take a look at the whois stuff.
<skellat> Already went the WHOIS route and called the 888 number and left a voicemail
<jrgifford> cool
<skellat> And what can be seen on Twitter is definitely **not** promising
<skellat> It is not cool to have links to submit a talk to an unresponsive website
<skellat> I wonder how long the outage has been underway
<skellat> The last time the Wayback Machine at Archive.org saw them this year was in January
<skellat> jrgifford: It looks like leaving the voicemail is all I can do
<skellat> And this is not amusing either: http://www2.sos.state.oh.us/pls/bsqry/f?p=100:7:94463172479504::NO:7:P7_CHARTER_NUM:1604697
<skellat> Alrighty.  Back to cooking lunch then.  I've got pizza to bake...
 * skellat disappears to the kitchen
<jrgifford> skellat, :\
<Cheri703> I could reach out to one of the board/head-whatnot people, I'm on an email list with at least one
<skellat> Cheri703: That may be a good thing to do.
<Cheri703> can you compose a message you want me to pass on and I'll send an email?
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> How about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690052/
<Cheri703> sent
<skellat> Thank you
<skellat> As I said earlier, the last time Archive.org's Wayback Machine has a scrape of the OLF website is from the end of January and none thereafter
<skellat> Kinda makes me nervous
<Cheri703> "Thanks!  We're trying to figure out why the server ate itself.
<Cheri703> I suspect space aliens."
<Cheri703> so...you might expect a response soon
<skellat> Oy
<skellat> I can only hope
<skellat> How's the life in Mansfield?
<Cheri703> uhm...exhiliarating
<Cheri703> *exhilarating
<skellat> That's good.  Things have quieted down in Ashtabula thankfully.  After the Easter Day episode we also had the postal service threaten to withdraw delivery service from Conneaut last week over the craptastic state of roads there.  FedEx and UPS already don't deliver to all parts of Conneaut but at least the roads are finally getting fixed.
<Cheri703> I have a local computer client coming by to drop off her "possessed" computer, and later this week have to go reset a win 7 admin password for her work. also going slowly insane with moving prep and am getting tasked to re-QA the new version of our site that went live last week.
<skellat> Define "possessed"
<Cheri703> multiple >30 min rambling conversations are not easy to summarize
<skellat> That could be as simple as using an optical tracking mouse on a surface that it doesn't like and having the cursor fly all over the screen which gets fixed with just the addition of a mousepad.
<Cheri703> basically I'm 99% sure it's just hijack-ware/whatever and needs a safe mode scan and possibly registry cleaning
<Cheri703> she said a picture of the devil showed up on it
<Cheri703> -_-
<skellat> Oooooh
<skellat> That's a new one
<skellat> That's also why I stopped supporting Windows at home
<Cheri703> yeah, I dunno. I'm having her drop it off and I'll poke at it
<skellat> Mom and Dad do quite alright with Lubuntu and don't nearly have the problems they did with XP
<skellat> Just got the pizza out of the stove.  Used the "Jiffy Mix" pizza crust...looks like I have a communion wafer crust...
<Cheri703> sounds...appetizing
<skellat> It isn't bad...just really super-thin crust
<skellat> It's the first time I've used this brand crust.  I had been using the stuff in the squeeze/pop cans next to the biscuits you find near the dairy section to good effect.
 * skellat is out to lunch
<dzho> water yeast oil flour makes a pretty good pizza crust
<dzho> a little salt, maybe some sugar if you want to kick the yeast up a notch
<dzho> using the food processor takes most of the kneading work out of it
<dzho> then it's just a matter of a little practice and intuition about the consistency
<dzho> pizza stone and pizza peel help, too
<dzho> and, lots of flour on the board/peel to help stuff slide around
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-09
<Unit193> So https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ReLoCos must be out of date.
<skellat> It hasn't been updated in 18 months
<skellat> I was going to wait until tomorrow to wipe out the vacancies section and was then going to ping the known ReLoCo leads via e-mail to see if they wish to remain such and what they've most recently done with their groups.
<Unit193> I think this area is going to go informal, since it's going to be just the two of us.
<skellat> Well, I want to give everybody a chance to speak up first in this group before I start employing nukes: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio-reloco-leads
 * Cheri703 is certainly not reloco lead anymore
<skellat> The Launchpad listing still shows some leads.  I intend to reach out to them tomorrow to see if they wish to continue as such before I just start nuking things.
<skellat> I gave the person who just joined the LoCo on Launchpad an approval with a 7 day expiration as it is with the provisio that if they do introduce themselves on the mailing list I'll remove the expiration but otherwise they're auto-nuked on the 15th.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yeah, and since it's just us two...  I'm still up for meeting, though!  (Us doesn't include you. ;) )
<Cheri703> pfft
<Unit193> skellat: No need for that...
<Unit193> (I never did.)
<Cheri703> skellat: I.....wouldn't make membership conditional like that
<Cheri703> but...it's up to you
<Cheri703> that will just be super discouraging to folks who want to lurk
<skellat> I know
<Cheri703> lurkers eventually participate
<skellat> This is a test run
<Cheri703> weeding them out at the start is...not terribly welcoming
<skellat> Well, we've got 420+ members claimed but how many are actually active?
<skellat> You do make a convincing case, though, so I'll yank the expiration off that person
<Cheri703> instead of starting by limiting new members, perhaps do an individual email (or a mailing list message) saying "We're starting a monthly cleanout, a-f will have an expiration date of 30 days from now, next month will be g-whatever, ping me or the mailing list if you want to stay active" etc etc
<Cheri703> for existing folks
<Cheri703> probably individual emails would be best, as that would catch folks who filter out the mailing list
<skellat> Heck, all but thafreak filtered out the reloco leads mailing list!
<Unit193> Cheri703: While you're here, want to add +V to skellat?
<Cheri703> I don't know that I actually got it
<Cheri703> I have no idea how
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Expiration gone
<Unit193> /msg ChanServ flags #ubuntu-us-oh skellat +AV
<Cheri703> maybe just make everyone a 1-year membership? Then they'll expire on their own. Any way to set up the LP group to send a "hey, you're about to expire" message? I have no idea
<skellat> Cheri703: Don't know
<skellat> Cheri703: I revoked the expiration bit I did.  I'll actually need to ping LoCo Council about some of this for suggestions on things like that.
<Cheri703> good call
<Unit193> Also, since there seemingly aren't many, I can help with some things, but don't have a forum account and in-person meetups are harder.
<skellat> We'll see
<skellat> The big thing looking forward still is to see who we've got active.  Lurking is fine and contributes to a large roll but does make it problematic when you want to do anything.
<Unit193> (Being in the middle of nowhere does the same. ;) )
 * skellat is watching Argo concluding
<skellat> Okay, I give this movie 5 stars
<skellat> Okay, so is anybody going to participate in UDS-1305?
<Unit193> Nothing on the schedule yet, how can we know if there's something worth "going" to?
<skellat> When we create sessions for others to come to?
<Unit193> (Mine was related to vUDS.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-10
<The_Miser> ;;ticker --last
<The_Miser> Oh shoot ...
<thafreak> ?
<Unit193> It's a bitcoin thing, trying to invoke gribble.
<paultag> it's sub-100 USD now
<dzho> haha, planet money just did a bitcoin episode
<paultag> Oh no way
<paultag> was it good?
<dzho> didn't hear it yet.  It came out yesterday, apparently.  It showed up as I was googling for bitcoin news.
<dzho> of which there isn't much in the MSM about what's happening now
<dzho> so, all I've got is http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1c2vts/too_many_users_on_bitcoin_subreddit_possible_ddos/
<Cheri703> http://buttcoin.org/
<dzho> yeah, looks like their figures are from bitcoinity
<The_Miser> Hey, what can I say ... I dabble in it.  Also use Ubuntu to hold bitcoind.  That's what I get for having multiple IRC windows open.
<dzho> heh.
<dzho> unit of account, store of value, medium of exchange.
<dzho> I'm watching the whole phenomenon to see how much bitcoin satisfies any of these three functions of money.
<Cheri703> I'm just amused watching the zealots and the haters :)
<dzho> so, the best part of the bitcoin thing for me is how much all the folks wrapped up in it undermine that last function entirely, by obsessing over the "value" of bitcoin in another currency.
<dzho> if it is a unit of account, you talk about the relative value over time of various goods and services etc in terms of bitcoin
<skellat> Greenbacks, gold bullion, quit claim deeds to acreage that can be farmed <-- Things I'll accept
<The_Miser> Someone told me once: "Cash, guns, and ground (i.e. land)".  Not sure if he was serious.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-11
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-13
<skellat> A bit of a poll is opening in about 13 hours for people to click on: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio/+poll/active--2013-04-12
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-14
<skellat> Well, we've been talkative this weekend
<dzho> moo
<skellat> moo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-07
<jrgifford> Unit193: hm. interesting.
<Unit193> (Systenmd isn't as easy to get working in Ubuntu, but usable.)
<belkinsa> Hey you two (and the others), anything that I missed?
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh| Open Help Conference June 14-18 2014 in Cincinnati, Ohio: http://openhelpconference.com/
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh| Open Help Conference June 13-18 2014 in Cincinnati, Ohio: http://openhelpconference.com/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-08
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh| Open Help Conference June 13-18 2014 in Cincinnati, Ohio: http://openhelpconference.com/
<belkinsa> Sorry, random space that I found and fixed.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-10
<Unit193> jrgifford: Not sure if you care, but put systemd on a couple Ubuntu (well, Xubuntu) boxes, and the only speed up was poweroff.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-07
<Unit193> paultag: http://imgur.com/gallery/XKr67
<jenni> [ A Murder of Crows - Album on Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1y19D5E
<paultag> Hah yeah I saw that on reddit this morning
<paultag> r/badjoke
<paultag> s
<dzho> ohhhh, got me
<dzho> I was all "yay Mass Turnpike ornithologist, you go!"
 * dzho is now sad, thinking about the dead crows
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-08
<jrgifford> Is anyone going to the ansible Devops meetup? http://www.meetup.com/DevOpsCLE/events/191856902/
<jenni> [ Introduction to Ansible - DevOpsCLE (Cleveland, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/1c9eRTk
<jrgifford> Looking at you thafreak ;-)
<thafreak> ha, actually no
<thafreak> I signed up to go long ago before a date was set
<thafreak> turns out they picked a thursday, and thursdays generally don't work for me
<thafreak> besides, it's on ansible, which I'm pretty familiar with
<thafreak> everytime I go to an ansible talk, it's always covering stuff I already know :(
<thafreak> if it were going to be talking about ansible for winblows...then I'd be there
<thafreak> I'm working on using it to manage the handful of computers at my one client's location
<thafreak> I'm actually kind of excited about it...
<thafreak> I'd also rather go to a talk on saltstack, as I need to learn more about that for other projects
<thafreak> jrgifford: let me know how the talk goes though
<thafreak> I went to the last few, and the last one was on chef for windows, but it wasn't very helpful
<jrgifford> thafreak: i might not go
<thafreak> how come?
<jrgifford> timing
<jrgifford> thursday is typically when i do all my housework/shopping trips.
<thafreak> yeah, but it seems to be the night when all the meet ups happen too
<dzho> > everytime I go to an ansible talk, it's always covering  stuff I already know :(
<dzho> thafreak: that just means it's time for you to start *giving* ansible talks
<dzho> "you're free, now go help the others"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-09
<jrgifford> Yeah
<thafreak> yeah yeah yeah, maybe one day
<thafreak> I keep thinking, I don't know much, but then I sit in a talk and I'm like, well I already know THAT
 * Unit193 sighs.
<Unit193> Looking into the NM process again, fun times.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-10
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, having fun with network manager?
<jrgifford> Every time I have a networking problem, I think to myself "this would be way easier to manage with NM" /sarcasm
<Unit193> jrgifford: Hah, whoops.  New Maintainer, Debian stuff this time.  I flip between connman+cmst and NetworkManager actually. :P
<jrgifford> oh
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> sorry
<jrgifford> my dislike of networkmanager is not something I am afraid of voicing. seems i'm in a minority though. :(
<Unit193> Nah that's fine.  That was my bad, NM is normally NetworkManager.
<Unit193> Well, connman isn't polished in some areas, but it's faster and in other areas better. :P
<dzho> ahoy there thafreak 
<Unit193> Darkwing: You expired from Ubuntu members?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-11
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> So my favourites belkinsa and Unit193 are here!
<pavlushka> buy guys! o/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-12
<pavlushka> Unit193: you mean here?
<Unit193> Mhm.
<pavlushka> Unit193: Sorry?
<pavlushka> I did get "Mhm".
<pavlushka> * did not
<Unit193> A way of saying a confirmation.
<pavlushka> copy,
<Unit193> Paste.
<pavlushka> lol
<yano> http://www.postphp.com/namecheap-livechat-social-engineering-leads-to-loss-of-2-vps/
<jenni> [ Namecheap live chat social engineering leads to loss of 2 VPS ] - https://j.mp/1oU1XOI
<yano> anybody happen to know/have a resource for the total distance of *all* roads in Ohio?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-13
<yano> https://youtu.be/Y2Ihu3dzYmU
<jenni> [ Gentrification 'Without the Negative' in Columbus, Ohio - YouTube ] - https://youtu.be
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-14
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<yano> howdy
<pavlushka> hi yano !
<pavlushka> belkinsa: \o/
<pavlushka> :)
<yano> https://sadlock.org/
<jenni> [ Sadlock Bug ] - https://sadlock.org
<pavlushka> lol is not enough!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-10
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/ircpuzzles/status/851473681968635904
<jenni> #ircpuzzles is still on-going. New hints available and still plenty opportunity to get a top-10 cloak this year! #AprilFoolsDay | By: @ircpuzzles, Date: Mon Apr 10 16:35:20 +0000 2017, RT#: 1, Favs: 2
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-11
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/KD8RHR/status/844542794089873409
<jenni> Interested in #hamradio in #Columbus? Check out the Amateur Radio Club @ohiostate (Students & non-students welcomed) https://is.gd/2s7Onf | By: @KD8RHR, Date: Wed Mar 22 13:34:27 +0000 2017, RT#: 3, Favs: 3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-12
<yano> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/169356945/rampunctious-the-game-of-terrible-puns/
<jenni> [ Rampunctious: The Game of Terrible Puns by Jen Carey —Kickstarter ] - https://bit.ly/2psYWWG
<yano> https://freenode.net/news/pia-fn
<jenni> [ PIA and freenode joining forces - freenode ] - https://bit.ly/2ozItmc
<dzho> huh
<Unit193> Some staff/ex-staff see that as a Really Bad Thing™
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-15
<jgould> ok, so it feels good to be on Ubuntu again
<Unit193> Howdy.  Been a while.
<jgould> It has
<jgould> I can't decdie which flavor to install
<jgould> I like stock Xfce, and what they did to Xubuntu isn't stock... LOL
<Unit193> ....You actually like stock Xfce?  You might be the first one ever.  You can create your own, just install from the mini and install xfce.
<Unit193> https://xfce.org/ aren't exactly stock either though. ;)
<jenni> [ Xfce Desktop Environment ] - https://xfce.org
<jgould> There, it's better! I had to add the launcher to the bottom.  Fixed
<Unit193> Wait, is that all?
<jgould> Yep... LOL
<Unit193> https://xebian.org/galleries/screenshots/desktop.png ala?
<Unit193> Also not fond of whiskermenu myself.
<jgould> Yep.  Ala that
<Unit193> Huh, well that's minor and easy, xfpanel switch even.
<jgould> Yep.  It's been a while since I played with Ubuntu
<jgould> I can make Xubuntu tether to my iPad to provide internet, but how do I get my pictures off the device?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-16
<jgould> Ok, So I have some stuff that won't run under Wine, so I nuked the whole thing and put windows back on this mahcine and now I'm going to put Xubuntu back on it... Bleh
<jgould> Ok, someone explain this: I installed windows, gave it a 100GB partition... Ubuntu only sees a 500MB partition adn roughly the full drive as "unknown". Meh
<Unit193> Didn't boot Ubuntu under UEFI?
<jgould> It said something about windows being a BIOS OS.  Should have been a UEFI
<jgould> I'm tryign to get the retnia MAcBOok Pro set up so I can sell it to finance the purchase of a machine from System76
<Unit193> Not that you care, but your surname still reminds me of Stargate SG-1. :3
<Unit193> And, alright.  That's a pretty decent Mac, IIRC.
<jgould> it's an i5 with 8GB of Ram soldered to the board, and a 256GB semi proprietary SSD.  I'm tired of the proprietary crap
<Unit193> Well yes there's that too, Apple is certainly good at that.  I'm not sure if I'd bother trying to put Linux on a Mac, to be honest.
<jgould> The machine I'm working with is old enough that everything works
<jgould> and it's what I've got right now
<Unit193> Aha, OK.  Nice.
<Unit193> Byebyebyebyebye.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-04-12
<yano> https://matrix.org/blog/2019/04/11/security-incident/
<jenni> [ We have discovered and addressed a security breach. | Matrix.org ] - https://bit.ly/2IcAdmL
